# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Spermiogrami... 2. dio
bok cure,

evo i ja vam se pridružujem u ovom topicu ak me primate...
MM je napravio 2 spermiograma nakon e.coli u ejakulatu koja su pokazala gotovo identične rezultate pa vas molim za mišljenje... 

apstinencija - 3 dana
volumen ejakulata - 4 ml
ph vrijednost 7.5
broj spermatozoida u ml - 41 mil
ukupan broj spermatozoida u ejakulatu - 164 mil
pokretljivost - 73%
progresivno pokretni - 14%
nepokretni - 27% 
normalni oblici - 49%

Problem bi bili progresivno pokretni spermići, ali ja sam malo uključila matematiku u sve to pa me zanima jesam li u pravu, ili ipak moramo na danju obradu...
Ako je normalno 20 mil/ml, s volumenom od barem 2 ml te progresivnom pokretljivošću od 50% to je ukupno 20 mil progresivno pokretnih spermija, a mi s našom matematikom imamo više od 22 mil. progresivno pokretnih spermija...
Inače MM je trenutno na udarnoj dozi c vitamina te kombinacije cinka, selena i e vitamina. Cure, molim Vaše mišljenje... Jel moja matematika štima?

----------


## Sandrij2

Koliko sam ja skužila, ovo je DOBAR spermiogram. Ima ih dosta, s normalnim oblikom, jedino bi progresivna pokretljivost mogla biti bolja, ali nije ni ovo loše. Ionako se u pokretljivost zbrajaju progresivni i pokretni u smjeru.

----------


## pujica

*brrr* to je super spermiogram, nema nikakvih problema

----------


## cukerino

inace je i mm spermiogram bio los, al je ocito doktor nesto fulao, jer smo isti mjesec tog spermiograma zatrudnili, iako je nazalost zavrsilo spontanim u 13. tj i sad pokusavamo opet...znam da stres i razni faktori mogu utjecat na kvalitetu sperme, ali, moja ginekologice se isto cudila da nam je uspjelo kad je vidjela tako los rezultat spermiograma i rekla da je mozda krivo uzet....sad meni cudno zvuci "krivo uzet" al je ocito i to moguce, pogotovo zato sto mi je i jedna druga ginekologica reagirala tako da je rekla da ko god ide raditi spermiogram kod tog doktora, ispadne mu los, a kad muzeve posalje u veci bolnicki centar radit spermiograme, ispadnu im dobri...zato ne treba im nikada previse vjerovati jer su i oni ljudi i grijese...

----------


## visibaba

gledam nas nalaz s VV, dg. asthenozoospermia.
proucavam morfologiju, jer smo na nalazu iz Petrove imali i terato, evo sto kaze VV:
Polimorfija-Tygerberg striktni kriteriji (%): uredni 14, granicni 14, polimorfni 72, kalkulirani index 28.

googlam i evo objasnjenja:
_"Morfologija spermija
Procjena građe (morfologije) spermija značajna je za procjenu muškarčeve plodnosti. Mnogi laboratoriji slijede preporuke Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije (World Health Organization - WHO) za klasifikaciju spermija.
Spermiji se mogu smjestiti u jednu od pet kategorija:
- normalni
- spermiji s abnormalnosti glave
- abnormalnosti vrata i sredine
- abnormalnosti repa
- nezreli spermiji.

SZO danas smatra kako je normalan raspon za ljudsku spermu da bude više od 30% normalnih oblika. Prethodno je kao normalan raspon bio uziman više od 50%.

Druga metoda procjene građe spermija, koja se naziva STRICT CRITERIA, odnosno strogi kriteriji, nedavno je uvedena od strane Dr. Thinus Kruger i kolega iz Tygerberg Hospital, Južna Afrika. Ovaj novi sustav klasifikacije ima bolju povezanost s ishodom izvantjelesne oplodnje nego SZO klasifikacija. Defekti koji se promatraju isti su kao i kod SZO kriterija. Razlika je u tome što vrlo strogi kriteriji trebaju biti ispunjeni da bi se spermij okarakterizirao kao normalan. Po ovim se kriterijima više od 14% normalnih oblika smatra normalnim nalazom plodnog sjemena.
 Sjeme s manje normalnih oblika od 14% dijeli se u dvije daljnje grupe:
5-14% normalnih oblika = tzv. "G" uzorak (Good Fertilization Prognosis) s dobrom prognozom za oplodnju
0-4% normalnih oblika = "P" uzorak (Poor Fertilization Prognosis) s lošom prognozom za oplodnju"_

Eto zato smo mi na VV prosli samo s astheno dijagnozom. Sitnice, al covjeka veseli  :Smile: . Mada i dalje ne kuzim bas sto znaci onaj kalkulirani indeks kod morfologije...?

----------


## Leni

Hej cure,

gdje se to u Petrovoj nosi uzorak za spermiogram?

Da ne gubimo vrijeme kada dođemo tamo?

Ako netko ima volje reći...  :Naklon:

----------


## Sandrij2

Pa *visibaba*, to stvarno ohrabruje... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## pujica

*Leni* u dvorisnu zgradu u endokrinoloski laboratorij (ali ako nosite uzorak od kuce pazi jer moras donijet u roku od 30min i tu u sterilnoj posudi iz apoteke)

----------


## Leni

Pujice, doktorica mu  je rekla da treba doći u roku od sat vremena  :? 
ništa sva sreća da nema gužve u gradu....

----------


## pujica

koja doktorica, tamo iz labosa ili opce prakse koja mu je dala uputnicu? jer znam da su nama ovi u labosu inzistirali na najvise 30min

----------


## Leni

Opće prakse...A ništa, biti će brza vožnja  do labosa...  :Laughing:

----------


## visibaba

> Pa *visibaba*, to stvarno ohrabruje... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


thnx Sandrij  :Love: 
jos kad bi to imalo ikakvog znacaja u praksi...

----------


## Sandrij2

> Sandrij2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa *visibaba*, to stvarno ohrabruje... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  
> 
> 
> thnx Sandrij 
> jos kad bi to imalo ikakvog znacaja u praksi...


Ma ja vjerujem u čuda.... Mi smo 1.put došli do trudnoće 3 tjedna nakon spermiograma s 4% progresivnih i 3% pokretnih u smjeru (A+B=7%). U 3 tjedna se spermiogram nije mogao toliko bitno poboljšati. Drugi put sam zatrudnila nakon mjeseci i mjeseci kljukanja MM-a svime i svačim, pa smo dogurali do A+B=30%.

----------


## visibaba

> Mada i dalje ne kuzim bas sto znaci onaj kalkulirani indeks kod morfologije...?


evo nasla sam nesto i o tom indexu, al naravno da ne moze bas sve biti super pa tako tih nasih 28% i nije bas naj:

_Normal and borderline forms grouped together are called ‘the morphology index ’. Patients with a morphology index less than 30% will have a severe reduction in fertilization as compared with patients having an index greater than 30%._

nadam se da ce jos nekoga sve ovo zanimati i da se ne dopisujem uzalud sama sa sobom  :Grin:

----------


## visibaba

> Ma ja vjerujem u čuda.... Mi smo 1.put došli do trudnoće 3 tjedna nakon spermiograma s 4% progresivnih i 3% pokretnih u smjeru (A+B=7%). U 3 tjedna se spermiogram nije mogao toliko bitno poboljšati. Drugi put sam zatrudnila nakon mjeseci i mjeseci kljukanja MM-a svime i svačim, pa smo dogurali do A+B=30%.


znam draga  :Love: , ti i suzzy( :Sad: ) ste mi uzor i motivacija da se i s nesavrsenim spermiogramom moze doci do T prirodnim putem. 
sad kad su se moje O koliko toliko ustabilile, probudila mi se minijaturna nada da probamo i ovako. na postupke, osobito u privatnim klinikama, uvijek stignem.
hvala ti od sveg srca na ohrabrenju  :Heart:

----------


## Leni

evo malo o MD...

koncentracija 115,23 mill/mL, volume 3,8 mL, spermcount 437,86 miLL
brzo pokretni 36%
sporo pokretni 11 %
pokretni u mjestu 9%
nepokretni 44%
dijagnoza NORMOZOOSPERMIA

dosta spermija u ejukulatu, pokretni su progresivne gibljivosti dobrih kinetičkih sposobnosti..fertilnost normalna..


a sad idem u izučavanje što to sve znači...

 :Laughing:  'ko zna nek se javi...

----------


## pujica

uuuu svaka cast   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## Rene2

> uuuu svaka cast


Ovako  :Naklon:

----------


## Leni

Dobro je?????

----------


## pujica

> Dobro je?????


ovako fantastican spermiogram nisam vec dugo vidjela

----------


## Leni

Uh, sto je MD sad ponosan na svoju ekipu..sad sam mu pokazala sto si napisao, je sretan..
Bas si ga uveselila..

----------


## Leni

> Uh, sto je MD sad ponosan na svoju ekipu..sad sam mu pokazala sto si napisala, je sretan..
> Bas si ga uveselila..


 Napisala, oprosti..

----------


## ula

i mm napravio spermiogram, dijagnoza oligasthenpteratospermia  :Sad:  .
Nije mi baš jasan nalaz jer za svaku vrstu spermića (A, B, C, D) imamo po dvije vrijednosti-šta to znači?

----------


## pujica

*ula* moras nam prepisat detalje s nalaza da bi ti znale odgovorit, ovako napamet je nemoguce

----------


## andream

:/ 
Molim vas tumačenje sljedećeg s. supruga:
sperm analysed: 50
concentration: 1,57 mill/mL
volume:1,2 mL
spermcount: 1,88 mill
grade a: 0,0           0,0 mill/mL
grade b: 2%            0,0 mill/mL
grade c: 8%              0,1 mill/mL
grade d: 90%          1,4 mill/mL
velocity: mean 13,2  sd 0,0      median 13,2   SEM 0,0
linear velocity /microns/ mean 12,7    sd 0,0   median 12,7   SEM 0,0
linearity index  mean 96,6  sd 0,0  median 96,6 SEM 0,0
ph 7,8
viscosity manje od 2

čini mi je jako loše, pogotovo jer je a i b zajedno 2,0

da li je uopće moguća prirodna oplodnja?

Svaki odgovor je dobro došao.

----------


## Charlie

*andream*, jeste nalaz radili u Petrovoj? Ako da, na dnu papira trebala bi pisati i dijagnoza "riječima".

Meni se čini da vam uz ovakav nalaz nema smisla čekati "prirodno" začeće... Naime, normalne vrijednosti su koncentracija 20 mil/ml, s volumenom od barem 2 ml te progresivnom pokretljivošću (A+B) od 50% ili A od preko 25%. No zato je za potpomognutu oplodnju dovoljan 1 zdravi spermij, pa ne treba tugovati   :Love:

----------


## Sandrij2

> :/ 
> Molim vas tumačenje sljedećeg s. supruga:
> sperm analysed: 50
> *concentration: 1,57 mill/mL*
> volume:1,2 mL
> spermcount: 1,88 mill
> *grade a: 0,0           0,0 mill/mL
> grade b: 2%            0,0 mill/mL
> grade c: 8%              0,1 mill/mL
> ...


Na žalost, nije obećavajući spermiogram. No, na sreću, nije ni najgore. 
Podebljala sam ti ono što ja odmah uočavam iz spermiograma TM, a to je da je koncentracija mala (za normozoospermiu treba biti 20 mil/ml) i pokretljivost također jako loša (treba biti a+b=40%).

Ako je ovo prvi spermiogram koji je radio, u svakom slučaju se preporuča napraviti još jedan za mjesec dana, da se vidi stanje. U tih mjesec dana, pokušajte s nekim dodacima tipa BioAstin, cink, selen, čaj od piskavice, zelena alga, L-arginin, L-karnitin....

Imaš na POTPOMOGNUTOJ OPLODNJI jednu temu KAKO STE POPRAVILI SPERMIOGRAME, pa malo pogledaj.

----------


## Sandrij2

> *andream*, jeste nalaz radili u Petrovoj? Ako da, na dnu papira trebala bi pisati i dijagnoza "riječima".
> 
> Meni se čini da vam uz ovakav nalaz nema smisla čekati "prirodno" začeće... Naime, normalne vrijednosti su koncentracija 20 mil/ml, s volumenom od barem 2 ml te progresivnom pokretljivošću (A+B) od 50% ili A od preko 25%. *No zato je za potpomognutu oplodnju dovoljan 1 zdravi spermij, pa ne treba tugovati *


Potpisujem *Charlie*!

----------


## andream

Puno vam hvala na odgovorima. Rađeno je u Petrovoj prvi puta, a piše na dnu riječima oligoasthenozoospermia. Problem je što je meni 37 godina, njemu nešto manje, i nemamo baš vremena za dugo planirati trudnoću. U srijedu ide kod urologa. 
Što bi dalje moglo biti? Da li tražiti odmah umjetnu? Jako smo zabrinuti, a suprug već pije cink, e i b vitamin. Inače, "pokušavamo" nekih 10 tak mjeseci, naravno bezuspješno.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ANKARA

Stigao je spermiogram MM. Tuga i žalost. Konačna dijagnoza je malo pokretnih i slabo pokretnih sp. Nisam točno upamtila sve vrijednosti ali ono što je on dobio na papiru nema baš sličnosti sa onim što sam pročitala kod svih vas.
Mislim da je glasilo ovako
Normal- 9%
abnormal-91%
vitalnost - 47
Ako uspijem skenirati nalaz stavit ću ga na ovaj post. 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Sad smo u bedu oboje.

----------


## Charlie

*andream*, ja bih na vašem mjestu s tim nalazom odmah otišla kod nekog dobrog MPO stručnjaka (MPO = medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja)....a ako se u međuvremenu desi prirodno, super. Cure s foruma preporučaju u Zagrebu Vuk Vrhovec, Sveti duh, od privatnih polikliniku Vili, IVF, Škvorc... Najbolje da se javiš na podforum potpomognuta oplodnja, tamo ti ima jako iskusnih cura koje će ti znati odgovoriti na većinu pitanja: što, gdje, kako, koliko se gdje čeka, što se plaća i koliko. 

Ne znam kakvo je stanje kod tebe, mislim da bi i ti trebala napraviti neke pretrage ali opet, najbolje da se javiš na potpomognutu. Puno sreće   :Love:

----------


## andream

Sad kad je tako loš nalaz, što reći urologu na prvom pregledu? Šalje li on sam dalje? MM je naručen za tjedan dana kod urologa u Vinogradskoj. I da i ja krenem dalje ili da čekam? Kod mene je UZV ok, kao i papa, ali to je sve što sam napravila od pretraga. :?

----------


## Charlie

Joj ne znam što bi te sve mogli tražiti, a ne znam ni tko vas upućuje na MPO. Piše li možda na spermiogramu da je nalaz za AIH/IVF? Cure s potpomognute će znati, a možda ti se jave i neke curke s ovog pdf-a sa sličnim nalazima.

----------


## andream

Ne piše ništa. Morat ću ipak sastaviti dobar popis pitanja za urologa.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## wewa

Zdravo, Andrea  :Smile: 

javljam se jer sam i ja prije neke 3 god bila na ovom podforumu i pitala se slicne stvari. Naime, dijagnoze su nam jako slicne: mm ima oligoastenoteratozoospermiju, sve 1. stepena (najbolji nalaz bio je negdje oko 18 miliona/ml).

Nama je nakon puno spermiograma, spermokultura, ultrazvuka testisa, pregleda prostate preporuceno samo jedno: ICSI. zbog vasih godina, preporucujem da ne gubite vrijeme (jer se nakon "terapije" - uzimanja vitamina ceka po 3 mjeseca izmedju spermiograma) i odete na VV ili slicnu kliniku sa spremnim nalazima. to znaci da osim tvoje pape i ultrazvuka treba da poneses hormonalni status i muzeve nalaze.

zelim vam puno srece i bebicu cim prije!  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

wewa, hvala! Imaš poruku na private pa te molim te odgovori.
Hvala vam svima curke, super ste!  :Smile:

----------


## ANKARA

MM je uzeo uputnicui krenut će dalje na pretrage. Odlučio se za Vuk Vrhovec gdje je i radio spermiogram  8) Hvala cure na savjetima. Ja ih voljela da nam upali   :Saint:  i bez nekakvih umjetnih metoda ali Bože mioj, što se mora, mora se. Pozdrav svima i javim se kad bude nešto novo.  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Ankara, a za što je tražio uputnicu i od koga?
Inače, MM danas kreće opet kod dr opće, tražit će (dok čega na urologa) za hormonalne pretrage. Sad sam ja nestrpljiva, da li zna netko je li to iz krvi pretraga i gdje se može kod nas obaviti? Moji su hormoni (štitnjače, ak se na to misli) Ok.  :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

andream, vidi neke od prošlih topica o hormonskim pretragama:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...onske+pretrage
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...onske+pretrage
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...onske+pretrage
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35091&start=0
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17451&start=0

----------


## gejsha

nash novi spermiogram 

0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
itd. 

primjendbe : nadjen 1-2 brzo progresivna i po koji nepokretni spermatozoid   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Charlie

*Gejsha* pa što se dogodilo? Prije vam je bio OK, šta ne?

----------


## gejsha

:Crying or Very sad:   neznam sto se dogodilo veceras se idemo naci s jednim dok. pa cemo vidjeti sto on misli   :Crying or Very sad:   i prije nije bilo naj naj al je bilo 12 milijuna sad nista   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Drejka

> nash novi spermiogram 
> 
> 0
> 0
> 0
> 0
> 0
> 0
> 0
> ...


Uuu, ovo sigurno boli   :Sad:  

~~~~~~~~~~ i držite se   :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

Ajme, *gejsha*, ovo ne mogu da vjerujem  :No:  
Da nije neka greska? Koliko puta ste do sada provjeravali spermoiogram i je li uopce sta kazivalo na takvu mogucnost?
Strasno mi je zao   :Love:

----------


## pimbli

gejsha glavu gore, ti si uvek bila hrabra i puna optimizma.
mozda je to trenutno stanje, da li je mozda bio bolestan ili pio neke lekove, ili nesto slicno sto pogorsava stanje?
nemoj se toliko nervirati postoji lek i za to. buduci da mu je nekad bio relativno ok spermog., moze i bice ponovo.

----------


## gejsha

ma i ja vjerujem da ce sve biti ok .. najsmjesnije mi je to sve jer sam prosli mj. imala biokemijsku (ß 23) pa da je bio ovakav prosli mj. sigurno nebi se nista ulovilo s aih. do sad je radio 3 x 1 x normalan nakon godinu dana 12 milijona nakon 7 mj. nula   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Aurora*

> ma i ja vjerujem da ce sve biti ok .. najsmjesnije mi je to sve jer sam prosli mj. imala biokemijsku (ß 23) pa da je bio ovakav prosli mj. sigurno nebi se nista ulovilo s aih. do sad je radio 3 x 1 x normalan nakon godinu dana 12 milijona nakon 7 mj. nula


Tu onda stvarno nesto ne stima! Ne dozvolite zato da vas to izbaci iz takta, nego lijepo ponoviti pretragu (mozda negdje drugdje?), pa nakon toga vidjeti sta dalje.   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

> ma i ja vjerujem da ce sve biti ok .. najsmjesnije mi je to sve jer sam prosli mj. imala biokemijsku (ß 23) pa da je bio ovakav prosli mj. sigurno nebi se nista ulovilo s aih. do sad je radio 3 x 1 x normalan nakon godinu dana 12 milijona nakon 7 mj. nula


sama si sve rekla...  :Love:

----------


## sweety

Ma to su napravili neku pogrešku u labu....

----------


## Ginger

:Crying or Very sad:   ja prijavljujem azospermiu   :Crying or Very sad:  
nije ponađen niti jedan jedini spermij   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Drejka

*Ginger*  :Love:  

kak veli Gejsha, pojavit će se jedan, kad tad!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## visibaba

O Ginger, hebemu pa ne mogu vjerovati, zao mi je 
Nevjerojatno koliko ima te azoospermie  :Sad: 
Imas na potpomognutoj nekoliko tema na kojima se okupljaju cure koje se bore s tim problemom pa prouci to, prikljuci im se i krenite u borbu. Nade uvijek ima  :Love:  
I da, obavezno ponoviti nalaz, ne mora znaciti da je to trajno stanje ili da ce bas uvijek biti nula.
Gdje ste radili nalaz?

----------


## sweety

> ja prijavljujem azospermiu   
> nije ponađen niti jedan jedini spermij


Uuuu...  
Htjela sam reći:



> I da, obavezno ponoviti nalaz, ne mora znaciti da je to trajno stanje ili da ce bas uvijek biti nula. 
> Gdje ste radili nalaz?


Možda su nešto zbrljali...
To mi je danas "Light motiv", cijeli dan rješavam tuđe brljotine.
Ljudski je griješiti, možda su stvarno nešto krivo napravili... Ponovite nalaz...
Evo malo *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*... 
 :Love:

----------


## Ginger

hvala cure
radili smo u uro..nešto sad se ni to ne mogu sjetiti....

ništa, idem čitati na potpomognutoj!

i objavljujem RAT toj prokletoj dijagnozi!¨

nebu mene nitko.....

----------


## Charlie

*Ginger*  :Love:   :Heart:   ponovite vi to, krenite na pretrage da vidite uzroke a ja vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nalaz nije bio reprezentativan i da će nove pretrage pokazati da je ipak sve u redu!

----------


## ZO

> *Ginger*    ponovite vi to, krenite na pretrage da vidite uzroke a ja vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nalaz nije bio reprezentativan i da će nove pretrage pokazati da je ipak sve u redu!


x  :Love:

----------


## bak

kao sto mi jedna dr rekla, to je muskarcima ahilova peta, preosjetljivo podrucje, sve zivo utjece na konacan nalaz pa cak i kolicina kave koju popiju! 
cure glavu gore i pojavit ce se bar jedan! i to je dosta za jednog   :Saint:

----------


## ANKARA

Ajme, koliko nas ima sa tim problemima.

*andream,gejsha, ginger* nisam znala da i vas to muči. Žao mi je, ali se nadam da ćemo pobijediti. 

Meni nije jasan nalaz MM. On ima 47% pokretnih ali su abnormalnog izgleda. Čula sam da se nekakvim prirodnim preparatima može utjecati na poboljšanje pokretljivosti ali nisam čula za poboljšanje izglea :? Idem sad na potpomognutu pa možda nešto saznam.

----------


## andream

ankara, gdje ste vi radili nalaz? I kako vidiš (što piše) da su abnormalni? vidiš, ja na to uopće nisam ni obraćala pažnju. MM je nalaz radio u Petrovoj, bila sam ljuta jer ništa ne piše ni na hrvatskom, a nema ni referentnih vrijednosti pa sam većinu saznala putem ovog foruma.  :Sad:

----------


## ANKARA

Mi smo išli u Vuk Vrhovec. Na nalazu odmah piše da je pokretljivost 47%. Onda dobiješ par listova nekakvih vrijednosti koje niti ja ne razumijem na engleskom a na zadnjoj stranici piše Normal:9%, Abnormal 91%, a onda ti odvoje od tih abnormalnih što ustvari nije u redu. Tako npr piše da je rep savinut, glava pr duga, tekstura neravna itd. Čekali smo nlaz oko mjesec dana. Sad MM opet ide kod tog istog doktora na daljnje pretrage.

----------


## visibaba

andream, na nalazu iz Petrove ti pred kraj nalaza pise morphology i brojka uz to. normalan nalaz je 30% plivaca normalne gradje, a manje je tertozoospermia. pise ti samo brojka, mislim.

vidim da su vam napisali dg. oligoastheo, pa vam je vjerojatno morfologija u redu.

----------


## andream

visibaba, čitam upravo nalaz. Ne znam zbog čega nisu stavili nijednu oznaku, nijedan broj kod morphology (30%): samo dvije točke - dvotočke. Da li je to zato što je sve OK ili je tako loš nalaz (oligoast.), pa nisu dalje ni radili? :/

----------


## mu

meni je rekao dr da nema lijekova za spermiće. 
ideš na MPO i oni trebaju 1 komad. dakle šprehe oko 20 milja smo odavno prestali očekivati. pijemo čajeve, šopam ga sa cinkom, macinom travom, zdravcem, stolisnikom, vitaminima, propolisom, matičnom mlijeći.....
možda nešto upali, sve sam to pronašla na ovim stranicama. nekim je pomoglo.
MM je imao mums, i ima asteno terato - manji broj i nekakvi grbavci  :/ 
išla sam na AIH, ITI, i IVF.

----------


## andream

joj tako sam nestrpljiva, MM je upravo sada u Vinogradskoj na pretragama kod urologa s prvim nalazom spermiograma. Sad se javio, veli gužva za ubit se. Tješim ga, što mogu, a što nas sve dalje čeka?  :Sad:  
Baš me zanima što će mu reći, s obzirom da ima samo taj loš nalaz spermiograma i uputnicu za još jedan?  :/ javim vam u svakom slučaju...

----------


## Charlie

*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za neke dobre vijesti! Samo strpljivo...ali ne i polako   :Love:

----------


## andream

strpljivo još ova dva tjedna, a onda čim se pojave mali crveni - u napad! nema više čekanja, pala je odluka!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## andream

curke, u totalnom sam bedu. Jučer MM u Vinogradskoj kod urologa, kad tamo dijagnoza - varikokela 2. stupnja. Odmah je naručen za idući četvrtak kod dr Štimca na operaciju.
E sad ni sama ne znam jel to uopće Ok u ovoj situaciji kad smo se naveliko spremali na VV na potpomognutu s obzirom na moje godine, 37, i loš nalaz spermiograma (oligo). Popodne odmah zovem svoju ginekologicu da u to vrijeme i ja obavim onda pretrage.
Savjeti? Koje da tražim i što uopće mislite, da li operacija može nešto popraviti? Please, čekam odgovore.... :?

----------


## Charlie

andream, najbolje da pitaš na potpomognutoj, tamo ti cure imaju više iskustva s tim. Meni nekako zvoni da dr. danas u pravilu ne idu na operaciju, jer nije nužno da će se nalaz popraviti a oduzima dragocjeno vrijeme (da bi se vidjeli rezultati operacije treba čekati i do 6 mjeseci). S obzirom na vaše godine...ne znam, ja bih na vašem mjestu ipak pitala i za drugo mišljenje nekog MPO-vca

----------


## Charlie

Evo par linkova:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ght=varikokela

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ght=varikokela

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ght=varikokela

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ght=varikokela

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ght=varikokela

----------


## Ginger

drage moje, skačem od sreće jer je novi spermiogram kaže: oligoasthenoteratozoospermia  :D  :D  :D 

nije baš nešto, al kad ti jednom kažu azoo... ovo zvuči predivno!
detalje sa nalaza napišem kasnije, jer sad moram raditi!

pusim vas puuuuuuuuuno i hvala za podršku!   :Kiss:

----------


## milivoj73

*Ginger* :D ~o ~o ~o ~o ~o..........eto veselja :D
nek su se probudili!!! i meni je znao nalaz varirati eto kod vas na bolje :D 
sad već ima materijala za nekakav IVF  :Laughing:

----------


## gejsha

ginger juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :D  :D  rekla sam ti.. sad nazovi onog ciku za čaj i 
ponovite za 20 dana i vjerujem da ce biti normalan  :D  :D

----------


## ANKARA

Ja bih rado napisala nalaz MM ali mi on ne dozvoljava uopće da se time opterećujem jer on će, kaže sve sam obaviti i uzimati što bude trebalo. Ono što sam uspjela zapamtiti je da je dijagnoza bila nešto sa oligo a što ne znam :? . Vidjet ćemo što će doc. reći pa vam javim.  :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ginger...bravo draga..jesam li ti rekla??????....nema predaje.....  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

curke i milivoj   :Kiss:  

evo i cijelog nalaza pa da rastumačimo - u zagradi referentne vrijednosti:

apstinencija: *4 dana*
volumen ejakulata: *9 ml* (>2)  :shock: teško mu pala ova 4 dana  :Laughing:  
viskoznost: *normalna*
broj spermija: *6,5 mio/ml* (>20 mio/ml)
broj spermija u ejakulatu: *58,5 mio* (>40 mio) 
pokretni: *2 mio/ml - 31%*
nepokretni: *4,5 mio/ml*
kinetika: *3* (1-4)
morfologija: *3% normalnih* (>30%)  :/ 
leukociti: -
dijagnoza: *oligoasthenoteratozoospermia*

nalaz napravljen u ivf poliklinici
znam da nije nešto, al kad se jednom suočiš sa svim nulama, onda ti ovo izgleda fenomenalno! dovoljno za icsi...

slobodno mi malo rastumačite.... kaj je ovo broj spermija i broj spermija u ejakulatu? kakva je razlika...točno sam prepisala...

----------


## Charlie

Broj spermija u ejakulatu je ukupan broj spermija u ejakulatu.
Broj spermija je, sudeći po mjernoj jedinici mio/ml, zapravo koncentracija, tj. br spermija (u milijunima) u 1 ml ejakulata.
:D  za novi bolji nalaz!!!

----------


## visibaba

Ginger ovo je super napredak nakon svih onih nula!!! :D 
ovo je i vise nego dovoljno za icsi pa se nemoj opterecivati npr. s morfologijom

----------


## Ginger

Charlie, visibaba   :Kiss:  
mogućnost za icsi - ništa više od toga nisam ni tražila..... mislim, ne da ne bih htjela bolji nalaz, ali i ovo je dovoljno nakon onog šoka!!
nekad je stvarno malo potrebno za sreću....

gejsha, zelimo_bebu... bile ste u pravu   :Kiss:

----------


## ANKARA

Bio je MM danas na Vuk Vrhovec i naručilo ga je tek za 23.11. Do tada ništa. Ako uspijem prepisti ću nalaz pa da mi ga barem vi rastumačite da znamo na čemu smo.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

> curke i milivoj   
> 
> evo i cijelog nalaza pa da rastumačimo - u zagradi referentne vrijednosti:
> 
> apstinencija: *4 dana*
> volumen ejakulata: *9 ml* (>2)  :shock: teško mu pala ova 4 dana  
> viskoznost: *normalna*
> broj spermija: *6,5 mio/ml* (>20 mio/ml)
> broj spermija u ejakulatu: *58,5 mio* (>40 mio) 
> ...


Ginger, ovaj spermiogram je meni vrlo neobican, a evo i zasto:
volumen je ogroman, pokretljivost je solidna, viskozitet ok, a morfologija losa. Obicno, ako se radi o varikokeli kao uzroku (ne znam ima li pokazatelja da li je i kod TM to u pitanju), onda je viskozitet pojacan, tj. ne dolazi do (potpune) likvefakcije, pokretljivost je losa, iako broj nije nuzno los, a morfologija zna biti losa.

e sad, posto vam je 1. nalaz bio bitno drugaciji, ja bih nalaz ponovila, isto na IVF poliklinici, pa vidjela moze li se povuci kakav uzorak prosjecnog spermiograma. zasto to velim: koncentracija spermija po ml je losa, ali ukupni broj je jako dobar, pa se za inseminaciju nakon centrifuge moze dobiti solidan broj pokretljivih spermija. dalje, uradila bih spermokulturu jer se moze desiti da neka infekcija unisti morfologiju, pa mozda da se i to popravi.

sve ovo naravno imajuci na umu vase, tj. tvoje godine. ako vam se zuri, zanemarite AIH i idite direktno na IVF, moguce cak da vam ne bude trebao ICSI jer su plivaci jaki, problem je morfologija ali mozda se ona popravi.

eto, nadam se da nisam zakomplikovala, drzim vam fige!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

joj wewa   :Kiss:  

ovaj vikend radimo borbeni plan s tim spermiogramom i postupcima.
zbunjena sam, mi imamo 28 godina, al neda mi se odugovlačiti...
može li kad radi spermiogram odmah zatražiti i spermiokulturu?

----------


## wewa

> joj wewa   
> 
> ovaj vikend radimo borbeni plan s tim spermiogramom i postupcima.
> zbunjena sam, mi imamo 28 godina, al neda mi se odugovlačiti...
> može li kad radi spermiogram odmah zatražiti i spermiokulturu?


nazalost, ne, bar prema nasem iskustvu - a evo i zasto, za spermiogram se detaljno broje i ocjenjuju spermiji, obicno se posmatraju i nakon vremenskih intervala, da bi se utvrdila poptunost likvekacije, a i pokretljivost nakon sat, pa cak i dan (to recimo rade u uroloskoj klinici Salus u Splitu). onda je taj materijal neupotrebljiv za mikrobioolosku analizu.

obicno muske narucuju 2 puta. no, kad tm bude radio spermokulturu, nek trazi i bris uretre, da ne bi opet morao ici.

i jos - isto iz vlastitog iskustva, spermiogrami znaju jako varirati, mi smo imali 7, pa 3, pa 15, pa 19 mil/ml, ali ako je oplodni potencijal los, on (osim u rijetkim slucajevima) ostaje los, zato se i trazi precica za zacece u vidu MPO. statisticki gledajuci, svi bismo mi imali djecu u nekih 50 godina, ali ko moze cekati toliko dugo  :Smile: 

hajde, polako, tek ste friski, sve ce ovo biti piece of cake, bitno je da plivaca ima  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

> bitno je da plivaca ima


to i ja kažem!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## ANKARA

Imam pitanje!!!!!
Ako kojim slučajem ne uspijemo prirodnim putem, može li se na umjetnu odmah bez šopanja hormonima i mučenjima kroz kojekakve pretrage ili to sve skupa ima svoj nekakav red :?

----------


## visibaba

*ankara* odredjene pretrage cete morati proci, a sto se tice ne-sopanja hormonima, uvijek mozete pokusati i postupke u prirodnom ciklusu ako je kod tebe sve u redu, samo moras biti svjesna da je postotak uspjeha ipak manji. s obzirom da je ovo tema o spermiogramima, da ne oftopicarimo dalje, najbolje da sve sto te zanima pitas na Potpomognutoj, tj. jos bolje, mozes tamo otvoriti jedan samo svoj topic sa svim pitanjima, vidim da je to sad popularno  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

da li upala mjehura i bubrega može utjecat na ~o

----------


## vjestica

*pirice* jeli TM radio spermiogram? MM jeste i ima leukocite i eritrocite što je znak upale (i slabo pokretljive spermiće, što je možda zbog upale-ja se nadam jer se to može liječiti) sad treba da ide na dalje pretrage, a preporučeno mu je da uradi spermokulturu i urinokulturu sa antibiogramom. ta upala bi onda mogla uticati ali ne mora značiti, ali nek se prekontroliše za svaki slučaj

----------


## Ginger

mislim da može, odnosno opće stanje cijelog organizma može utjecati na plivače.
ono, kad padne imunitet, pa neka upala, u tom trenutku mislim da se ~o mogu  malo pošemeriti, al privremeno- dok to ne prođe.
to je moje skromno mišljenje nakon brojnih pročitanih topica o plivačima...

----------


## Ginger

nemoj se brinuti, koliko se ja sjećam vaši plivači su ok, a ako su sad i nešto slabiji, to je privremeno

----------


## pirica

ma radio je spermiogram u 12/06 i bio je odličan, ali u pon ga uklještila kićma i dobio je injekcije protiv bolova i ništa nije pomoglo i danas otišao kiropraktičaru i on mu rekao da ima upalu mjehura koja se već duže vuće i koja je prešla na bubrege, pa eto samo me zanimalo

----------


## vjestica

nek mu radije ljekar potvrdi dijagnozu a ne kiropraktičar

----------


## ANKARA

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  dijagnoza Oligoasthenozoospermia????????????

----------


## visibaba

> dijagnoza Oligoasthenozoospermia????????????


pa ajde napisi brojke, mozda i nije tako strasno kao sto zvuci.
i nemoj plakati  :Love: , razumijem da je pocetni shok, ali npr. sandrij je s takvom dijagnozom NJM zatrudnila prirodnim putem.

----------


## ANKARA

Evo, ali toga ima puno:

apstinencija 7 dana
Volumen:     2.600
Likvefakcija: normalna
pH:               7,7
St.spermatog:0,3 (nemem pojma što to znači)
Leukociti 0,2
vitalnost 47%
HOS 40% (i ovo?)

ANALYSIS RESULTS
Summary
TOTALS
Normal:   13 (9%)
Abnormal: 125 (91%)

ABNORMAL DISTRIBUTION
Slight Amorph:  17 (12%)
Abnormal:   108 (78%)

PROCESSING
Total Cells:138
Total Frames:113

CALCULATED INDEX.
Morph Index: 22%

Abnormal Characteristics

SIZE
Too Long: 60
Too Short:0
Too Wide:9
Too Narrow:2

Tail
Bent:15
Abaxial:7
Coiled: 1

ACROSOME
Small:23
Large:0

Shape
Slight Amorph:17
Tapered:18
Round:6
Thin:17
Elongated:7
Sev Amorph:16
Midpiece:24

To je ja mislim onaj bitniji dio nalaza. Ima još hrpa brojkica ali su mi se ove učinile najvažnijima. I zabrinjava me još i ovaj podatak:

W:H:O: Comparison
Parameter  /  Actual value / standard  / units/   status
total conc.          8.9             20.0      M/ml         Fail
motility               16              50          %           Fail
rapid cells           13               25          %          Fail


Ajme koliko podataka a meni se sve to čini jaaako   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## sally

možete mi tumačiti sper. MM.
ABST. 5 DANA
SPERM ANAL. 54
VOLUME:3,5ML
CONCENTRACION 66,67MILL/ML
SPERMOCOUNT 233,33
A10,0 MILL/ML
B12,7
C8,7
D35,3
PH 7,6
VITALITY 74
MORPHOLOGY 18
WHITE BLOOD CELLS 0,1
ROUND CELLS 2,4
AGGLUNATION: NO AGGLUNATION
VISCOSITI (2 CM

DIJAGNOZA ASTHENOTERATOZOOSPERMIA

----------


## Ginger

cure, nadam se da će se uskoro javiti netko tko više kuži ove brojke.
mi smo  na nalazu imali puno manje informacija pa sam jedva skužila...  :Rolling Eyes: 
sally jedino što kužim da vam je koncentracija i ukupni broj odličan, a kad ih ima tako puno, nađe se i dosta dobrih (a potreban je samo jedan...)
ankara, mislim da je vama apstinencija preduga, kažu da treba biti 3-5 dana. 
dalje ne znam... pogledajte referentne vrijednosti na rodinoj stranici.
 :Kiss:

----------


## pujica

*ankara* uf zao mi je, ali iz ovog sto si napisala nije bas najbolje (iako nisi prepisala one glavne ukupne brojke nego razradu, a nisi navela ni koja dijagnoza pise - po ovome bi bila oligoasthenoteratozoospermia koliko ja vidim) - prevedeno - ima ih premalo, prespori su i najveci dio njih je deformiranog oblika - preporuka mozda cak i Icsi (ali to ti sve treba pisat na samom nalazu)

*sally* vas nalaz i nije toliko los - ima ih ukupno jako puno, od toga je 35posto nepokretnih, ali morfologija i nije nesto jako grozna - mislim da bi se tu puno dalo popravit raznim dodacima (pogledaj temu kako ste popravili spermiograme - ja na tvom mjestu uopce ne bi odustala od truda za prirodno zacece

----------


## visibaba

*Ankara* i meni se cini da vam je apstinencija malo preduga, al vjerojatno se ni kracom apst. ne bi puno toga promijenilo u nalazu.
Stavila si puno podataka, cini mi se da je vazan ovaj _Morph Index: 22%_  sto i nije tako lose (normalno je 30) i ovo 



> total conc. 8.9 20.0 M/ml Fail 
> motility 16 50 % Fail 
> rapid cells 13 25 % Fail


sto bi znacilo da vam je koncentracija 8,9 Mil/mill (normalno je 20), pokretnih imate 16% (normalno 50), a ovo rapid cells :? to su valjda progresivno pokretni, imate 13% (normalno 25).

Nalaz nije bas sjajan i morat cete se pozabaviti MPO-om. Nemojte cekati i ocajavati nego krenite u borbu, a beba ce sigurno doci  :Love:

----------


## ANKARA

Hvala vam cure na tumačenju. Svjesni smo oboje da je nalaz jako loš ali s obzirom na okolnosti dosadašnjeg života i bolesti koje su pogodile MM u određenom "predjelu" tijela, vjerujte mi da smo presretni da ima ičega više dole pokretnoga. Tako da gajimo nade da će biti dovoljno za umjetnu. MM se naručio na VV 23.11. Pretpostavljam da će nas oni kroz sve voditi dalje. Ali ipak, ne odustajemo niti od prirodnih pokušaja. Pa što bue, bude.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## bak

nakon tri mjeseca kure sa bioastinom, cinkom, l-karnitinom, l-argininom, c i e vitaminom i ginsengom, ekipa mm je sa *2mil narasla na 18, 800 mil*! je li to zasluga vitamina koje je pio ili se stanje samo od sebe popravilo, ne znam, ali buduci su ostali malo spori, i jos to nije normospermija ( iako je dr rekao da bi moglo doci do trudnoce), kupila sam knjigu povecajte plodnost prehranom. I, naoruzala se vitaminima , i za sebe i za njega: cinkom, , c i e vitaminom , selen, b kompleks,laneno ulje,za njegal-karnitinom, l-argininom i za sebe folna i a vitamin. pa da vidimo!
Zna li netko je li ta knjiga donijela uspjeha nekome?

----------


## Ginger

bak   :Klap:    za novi nalaz!

----------


## pujica

> nakon tri mjeseca kure sa bioastinom, cinkom, l-karnitinom, l-argininom, c i e vitaminom i ginsengom, ekipa mm je sa *2mil narasla na 18, 800 mil*


wow   :Naklon:   ostala sam ovak  :shock: 

da bar mm nije dobio alergiju na sve te preparate, ovako hebi ga, mi i dalje na nasih 2milijuna

----------


## Ginger

pujice, pa nije valjda alergičan na sve to?
uvali mu bar nešto   :Grin:  
to su 2 mio po ml?

----------


## pujica

> pujice, pa nije valjda alergičan na sve to?
> uvali mu bar nešto   
> to su 2 mio po ml?


nije jedino na e vitamin, a samo od toga nije bilo nikakvog poboljsanja. od svih ostalih preparata je dobio dermatitis i gljivice po kozi

da, 2 milijuna/mil (za normalni spermiogram treba ih bit 20)

----------


## Ginger

a misha mu! onda trebate puno mililitara   :Grin:  (pogledaj mm na zadnjem nalazu)
a jeste probali neki čaj? mm sad pije neki pa ako hoćeš javim ti rezultate za kojih 20-tak dana, ako ih bude, a ja vjerujem da bude...   :Grin:

----------


## pujica

čaj još nismo, ali to bi vjerujem išlo pa javi, baš me zanima

----------


## ANKARA

Koja je razlika između spermiograma napravljenog u VV i u Petrovoj? Zbog čega su rezultati u Petrovoj odmah gotovi a u VV se čeka i do 4 tjedna? :?

----------


## Ginger

mislim da nema nekog opravdanog razloga za čekanje od 4 tjedna, jer se uzorci moraju pregledati isti dan, i to u vrlo kratkom roku....
ili se varam...?!

----------


## Donna33

> bak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nakon tri mjeseca kure sa bioastinom, cinkom, l-karnitinom, l-argininom, c i e vitaminom i ginsengom, ekipa mm je sa *2mil narasla na 18, 800 mil*
> 
> 
> wow    ostala sam ovak  :shock: 
> 
> da bar mm nije dobio alergiju na sve te preparate, ovako hebi ga, mi i dalje na nasih 2milijuna


Žene ako ste u mogućnosti nabavite muževima  Orthomol Fertil ,   http://www.papa-glueck.de/ jer to su najbolji vitaminski preparati ( ne reklamiram) , napravljeni baš za muškarce koji imaju loše spermiograme .
U Hrvatskoj ga nema , ali ako imate mogućnost da vam neko nabavi u Njemačkoj ili preko e bay-a uzmite si jer vrijede svaku lipu .

Evo link da vidite o čemu se radi 

http://www.orthomol.de/Produkte/Fertil/

ili 

http://www.orthomol.de/Produkte/Fertil/Tabletten.asp

----------


## pujica

ma i te tablete imaju ono na sto je mm dobio alergiju tak da nis od toga

----------


## ta79

evo i 'mog' spermiograma 

dijagnoza:asthenozoospermia: 
broj sp. u ml 36x10*6
br. sp. u ejakul 90x10*6
progresivnih 33,33%, 12x10*6/ml
pokretni 30,55%, 11x10*6/ml
pokretni u mjestu 22,22%, 8x10*6/ml
nepokretni 13,88% 5x10*6/ml
patološki oblici 37/100 spermija
nema leukocita,eritr ni bakterija

što vam se čini?? nije baš skroz loše?

----------


## pujica

nije uopce lose   :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

meni ovo izgleda poprilično dobro!   :Grin:

----------


## Charlie

meni se ovo čini super, ne bi li dijagnoza trebala biti normo.... :?

----------


## pujica

> meni se ovo čini super, ne bi li dijagnoza trebala biti normo.... :?


pa ja cak isto mislim, zbog ovog




> progresivnih 33,33%, 12x10*6/ml 
> pokretni 30,55%, 11x10*6/ml


to su A plus B vise od 60%, to bi trebalo bit dovoljno za normo...

----------


## Charlie

Pa da...nama su oko 48% pa je normo

----------

bok cure

MM je do sada dva puta radio spermogram prvi puta je bila blaga oligozospermia drugi put normospermia nemam nalaz kod sebe al je brojka znacajno porasla na nekoliko stotina miliona ( MM sam kljucala bioastinom, cinkom, te onom famoznom "smjesom od meda" sa  svim zivim unutra ). E da novi speromogram, svi parametri ok osim stavke round cells e sad to mu je znacajno poviseno. Doktro-biolog nije dao nikakav poseban komentar na to rekao je samo nalaz uredan. Pokusala sam pronac nesto o tome na internetu al mi ne ide. Zna li netko sta su te round cells  :?

----------


## ta79

> Charlie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni se ovo čini super, ne bi li dijagnoza trebala biti normo.... :?
> 
> 
> pa ja cak isto mislim, zbog ovog
> 
> 
> ...


ma nemam pojma - moj gin je rekao nije baš super ali eto..-no on se baš previše ni nerazumije - pročita što piše. Ma ja mislim isto da je to dobro- dovoljno da nešto učine s njima, ajde barem da nismo obadvoje problem, pa da sad samo sebe riješavam.

----------


## Ginger

*nene*, ja ti ne znam kaj je to...

*ta79*, ma ne slušaj te "obične" ginekologe, ne kuže se oni u to baš puno  :/ 
znam iz vlastitog iskustva...

----------


## MalinaLara

ANKARA, da te utjesim, MM je imao abnormalnih 97%, a normalnih samo 3%, sta je zvucalo skroz strasno, uz to pokretnih 25%, pa je nakon sest mjeseci  svakodnevnog uzimanja preparata (Spirulina, selen, cink, l-carnitin, l-arginin) dosao prosli tjedan na 38% NORMALNIH i 44% pokretnih!!!! :D 
Probaj s necim takvim, ne moze stetit. I stvarno sam uvjerena da djeluje.Mozda ova danasnja prehrana jednostavno nije dovoljno dobra.
Sretno!!!  :Love:

----------


## lola24

Cure molim pomoć
Sad me muž zvao,samo mi je pročitao sa nalaza koji je danas dignuo OLIGOASTHENOTERATOZOOSPERMija i nešto na dnu nalaza piše IVF-ET.
Prekida nam telefon pa nisam čula ostatak.
Dali to znači da nema druge nego na umjetnu???
Prije 6 mj je imao teratozoosp.....!
Hvla unaprijed!

----------


## Ginger

lola, mi imamo istu dijagnozu i  nama je indiciran IVF/ICSI (potpomognuta oplodnja mikroinjekcijom)
kad budeš imala nalaz prepiši ga ovdje...
inače, šansa uvijek postoji, ali je jako mala, što ne znači da je i nemoguće (nedavno je jedna forumašica ostala prirodno trudna s tom dijagnozom)
ipak, misilm da je s takvom dijagnozom IVF neizbježan...
a o popravljanju spermiograma pročitaj malo ovdje:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10332
neki su uspjeli popraviti, neki ne, ali nemaš što za izgubiti...

----------


## lola24

Ginger hvala   :Kiss:  
Sutra ću prepisati nalaz.
Ma strah me umjete,i hormona,jer i ovako vodim bitku sa kilama,imam preko 100 a visoka 1,70.I jajnici su mi koma,ma sve je koma  :Crying or Very sad:  .
Pusa do sutra

----------


## MalinaLara

Lola, ne znam koliko imate vremena i jeste li vec nesto uzimali, al ima dosta uspjeha s popravljenjem spermiograma.MM je imao asthenoteratozoospermiju i rekli su "smanjena oplodna sposobnost" i da cemo se namucit, a onda je s preparatima u 6 mjeseci skroz popravio nalaz. Moze se pokusat, od toga nema stete. Doktori brzo otpisu mogucnosti koje nisu dokazane. Sretno! Ako trebas neku inf o preparatima, javi se!  :Love:

----------


## lola24

Naravno,svaki savjet je dobro došao!!!
Slušam   :Smile:  MalinaLara

----------


## MalinaLara

Ovo sam toliko puta napisala ovih dana, al nova sam i ne znam te slat na druga mjesta :?  pa evo:
6 mjeseci je svaki, ali bas svaki dan uzimao l-karnitin, l-arginin, Spirulinu, cink, selen. Normalne dnevne doze,l-karnitin najbolje nataste, a zadnjih mjesec dana malo jaci selen (mislim 200 mikrograma) To ti nije nista stetno, osim ako ima neka jetrena ili bubrezna ostecenja. Sretno!!  :Kiss:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Lola24 ne gubi nadu!
MM imao istu dijagnozu u 2 mjesecu. Prije par godina bila i s predznakom Oligo.... i to radi varikokele koju je trebao operirati, a operacijom ne garantiraju nikakav pomak. Od Oligo... nosi samo široke gaće i cuga svašta nešto- naravno po preporuci forumašica. 
Ima ih dovoljno za IVF. To je bitno! A možda i popravi stanje!!
Nas su odmah poterali dalje na IVF. Kao što vidiš u potpisu još malo pa smo na redu.
Kaj se tiče hormona i debljanja - bumo jogale, akupunkturale i svašta nešto pa bumo se vratile. Ja laganini zgledam ko tenk (a visoča sam 1,84 pa dodaj i blizu 90kg). 
Uz to sam si kupila i čižmake s petom od 7 cm nek se trese sve  :Laughing:  - i nek se zna da dolazi BIG MAMA!!!   :Grin:  , ali ne odustajem jer me moje/a sunčeko/ica čeka!
Svima s lošijim dijagnozama VM- za sve postoji rješenje!

----------


## lola24

Hej cure hvala!!!
*MalinaLara* molim te samo:jel svaki taj preparat se posebno kupi ili?Cijene-okvirno??Jel baš mora sve to piti?Vidjela sam u Bio&bio neke tabletice za muškarce,kao pomoć Bioastin,tako nekako.
*sandra-zvrk* ,držim vam fige zaista  :Kiss:  .I nisi kao tenk:ja preko 100 kila aimam 1,70,pa zamisli tu Big mamu  :Laughing:  .
Evo nalaza pa tko zna neka prokomentira:
Sperm analysed 52
Volume 2,0 mL
Concentration 12,35 mill/mL
Spermcount 24,69 mill
Grade A motility 13%        1,6 mill/mL
Grade B motility  8%         1,0 mill/mL
Grade C motility 6%          0,7 mill/mL
Grade D motility 73%        0,9 mill/mL
                               MEAN      SD              MEDIAN         S.E.M.
Velocity (micron/s)   26,4         29,2               28,3             8,8
Linear velocity          24,2        10,1                26,4             3,0
Linearity index          90,7        40,5                89,1            12,2

p.h.(>7,2)                          :7,8  
Agglutination (no agglutination)          :No agglutination
Round cells (<5mill/mL)                    : 1,5
White blood cells(<1 mill/mL)            : 0,1
Morphology (30%)                            : 15
Vitality (>75%)                                 : 40
Dijagnoza:OLIGOASTHENOTERATOZOOSPERMIA (Jel mogla biti duža :shock: )

Smanjen je broj spermija u ejakulatu.Tek ponešto pokretnih spermija s progresivnom gibljivošću.Smanjen je udio spermija s noramlnom građom.Fertilnost je smanjena.Od MPO indiciran IVF-ET.

Eto ženske,pa ako tko zna reći nešto pametno!!
I da,što mislite dali bi mi i htjeli napraviti IVF naprimjer ako imam toliko kila??U fazi sam mršavljenja,smršavila sam oko 20 kila od veljače,ali još sam predebela.
Pusa

----------


## pujica

*lola* vas je spermiogram kao i nas - em ih ima premalo, em su vecinom nepokretni - kod kojeg smo god mi doktora bili, svi su rekli da nam je ivf jedina opcija (ne znam je li tvoj muz bio i na uroloskoj/androloskoj obradi - bilo bi dobro da i to napravi kako bi se utvrdio razlog ovakvog nalaza i postoji li mogucnost poboljsanja)

a sta se tice kila - mislim da bi trebala izvadit hormone stitnjace i nju prekontrolirat jer je visak kila cesto povezan s problemima na tom polju (a s tim onda naravno i problemi sa zacecem)

----------


## MalinaLara

Ej draga lola, nemoj ocajavat za spermiogram, nije toliko strasan, a i to je jedan tako los, mozda je odraz nekog trenutnog stanja, nervoze,viroze, itd...
Nama je terato bila puno gora (3% normalnih!) pa je dosla na 37%.
Ja bi ti preporucila, ako imate malo vremena, da probate prvo 5,6 mjeseci popravljat spermiogram preparatima, u to vrijeme ti jos malo smrsavis za svaki slucaj ( ako kasnije ipak budes morala na hormone) pa da onda napravite spermiogram da vidite na cemu ste.
Bolje ti je uzet sve preparate odvojeno jer si onda sigurna da je dobra doza i da djeluju, kad se sve zgura u jednu tableticu, moguce je da se izgube neka svojstva.
Ova cijela kombinacija kosta oko 500kn, i onda traje oko 2 mjeseca svakodnevnog uzimanja, cink i selen cak i tri (pakovanja su 100tbl). BioAstin ti ne sadrzi sve te sastojke, on je koliko se sjecam , nesto slican Spirulini- uglavnom beta-karoten.
A svaki od ovih preparata je bitan-neki za terato, neki za astheno i oligo.L-karnitin ti je najbitniji  za pokretljivost, a to vam je i najlosije, koliko sam vidila pa bi ti mozda bilo dobro uzet acetil-l-carnitin (ja ga nisam kupila, al cula sam da je jos bolji) ili neku malo zescu dozu l-carnitina. I uz to jos vitamina C, to u vocu i povrcu.

Eto, malo sam pretjerala, po mom iskustvu djeluje, treba bit discipliniran i uzimat svaki dan da bi se doze u organizmu odrzale na jednakoj razini. Zelin ti uspjeh i glavu gore!!!   :Love:

----------


## pujica

ja ne bi preporucila zescu dozu l-carnitina jer uzasno djeluje na jetru (jetrene probe nakon toga su katastrofa ko kod najgorih alkoholicara) i osim toga mijenja ph u organizmu na veliku kiselost sto moze utjecati na pojavu jos mase losih simptoma

prvo pregled (mozda je neka upala koja se moze klasicno izlijeciti) i onda savjetovanje s doktorom oko svih tih preparata - vjerujte mi cure, nije bas preporucivo na svoju se ruku sopati sa svim tim, znam iz iskustva jer sam i ja tako htjela da mm sve to pije pa je zavrsio s teskom alergijom i velikim problemima s jetrom 

a nije najgora stvar na svijetu ici na ivf, a za to ima dovoljno spermica

----------


## Ginger

lola, cure su ti uglavno rekle sve...




> a nije najgora stvar na svijetu ici na ivf, a za to ima dovoljno spermica


ovo potpisujem, ja sam sretna što uopće imam tu mogućnost!

ipak, radimo i na popravku spermiograma, al nakon 3 mjeseca će prestati sve uzimati - s ničim nije dobro pretjerati

----------


## lola24

Hvala vam!!
Prije godinu dana nalaz mu je bio teratozoo....ali nismo ništa poduzimali kao dok ja ne smršavim  :Grin:  .
A sad je več stvarno bilo dosta zezanja,u braku 4,5 godine,ja 30 a mm 33.

Ja imam isto lagano poremečen hormone,ali nije za tablete (s tim da sam prije par godina jedno vrijeme pila Eutirox za štitnjaču).Pijem glucformin 1x dnevno,malo mi je povišen šećer a on navodno pomaže i kod ovulacije.Uglavnom rekli mi da smršavim i dali mi dijetu od 800 kca,a ja to ne mogu izdržati pa sam na Montignacu,izbjegavam loše ugljikohidrate,vježbam po malo doma i tako.
Muž sad treba urologu,a gužve su koma a mi bez novaca za privatnika,pa vučemo neku vezu da to što prije obavi.Onda ja na uzv,papa mi je ok,ali koliko znam ovulacije skoro i nemam.
Problem su te glupe financije,i ne znam kako da pokupujemo sve te preparate.A jel postoji neki čaj za muške??
Sorry što davim.
VELIKA vam pusa   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## mamaanita

> Eto ženske,pa ako tko zna reći nešto pametno!!
> I da,što mislite dali bi mi i htjeli napraviti IVF naprimjer ako imam toliko kila??U fazi sam mršavljenja,smršavila sam oko 20 kila od veljače,ali još sam predebela.
> Pusa


Joj nemoj me plašiti i s kilama. Ako mi i one budu prepreka da dođem do svog    :Saint:   onda ću poludjeti. I ja sam "Big Mama" i ima me dosta za 2 prosječne ženice. MM još nije napravio spermiogram i nemam pojma kakav će biti... Ja isto čekam nalaze i umirem od straha

----------


## pujica

cure, imate ovdje teme

debljina i neplodnost
i utjece li mrsavost/debljina na mogucnost trudnoce

----------


## MalinaLara

Ma mozda sam se krivo izrazila, nisam mislila sad neke bijesne doze l-karnitina, sve je to u granicama dnevno preporucene, samo ima preparata s manjom i vecom koncentracijom. 
Nisam ni ja za trpanje svega i svacega, al ako je jetra u redu i ako se uzima u preporucenim dozama, mislim da ne bi trebalo bit problema. L-carnitin uzimaju normalno i sportasi za energiju i misice, a Spirulina se daje cak i maloj djeci. Sta se tice kolicine razlicitih preparata, oni nemaju veze jedan s drugim i ne ulaze u interakcije.
Moze on moze da budes sigurna prije napravit samo pretrage krvi na jetrene probe da zna jel sve ok.
MM je ovu svoju kombinaciju preparata pokazao i opcoj doktorici i urologu i oni su je odobrili, dapace, pohvalili.
I da, dobro je napravit pauzu nakon nekog vremena, mm je pio 6 mjeseci i sad nece uzimat nista neko vrijeme, da se organizam odmori.

Ne mislim ni ja da je IVF nesto strasno, al mislim da je bolje ako si na pocetku sa svime, prvo probat ono sta je najjednostavnije pa onda, ako ne ide, ici dalje.

Lola, mislim da neki caj ne moze nazalost bit dovoljan za popravljanje nalaza. Probaj potrazit neke ljekarne s popustima. Ako hoces, ja imam l-arginin , cink i selen, otvorene, al minimalno potrosene, a kako je spermiogram bio dobar i pauziramo s tim, mogu ti to dat ako si u Zg, ako nisi posaljem ti postom, nema nikakvog problema.  :Smile:   Stvarno mi javi na pm ako hoces, ja cu to bacit. Onda bi mogla samo kupit Spirulinu i l-karnitin, pa da imas s cim pocet.
Pusa svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## v&v

LJudi, da li uzimate *l-carnitin* ili *acetil l-carnitin* za "popravak" spermiograma?

----------


## MalinaLara

MM je koristio l-carnitin, al cula sam da je acetil jos bolji.

----------


## Ginger

> LJudi, da li uzimate *l-carnitin* ili *acetil l-carnitin* za "popravak" spermiograma?


l-karnitin jer nije bilo za kupit acetila (navodno je on čak i bolji, mada ni l-karnititn nije loš)

----------


## Ginger

drage moje, evo nas sa novim nalazom (prethondi je bio 03.10. http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...49808&start=50)

apstinencija: *4 dana* 
volumen ejakulata: *8,5 ml* (>2)   
viskoznost: *normalna* 
broj spermija: *2,1 mio/ml* (>20 mio/ml) 
broj spermija u ejakulatu: *17,8 mio* (>40 mio) 
pokretni: *0,8 mio/ml* - 38% 
nepokretni: *1,3* mio/ml 
kinetika: *2/3* (1-4) 
morfologija: *24%* normalnih (>30%)  
leukociti: - 
dijagnoza: *oligoasthenoteratozoospermia* 

dakle, morfologija i pokretljivost se popravila, ali je pao broj.....
šta da vam kažem, ja nisam nezadovoljna, uvjerena sam da će se još popraviti!
ako netko ima kakav komentar, dapače!

----------


## Rene2

Barem ih ima *Ginger* :D  :D

----------


## Charlie

*Ginger* baš mi je drago zbog poboljšanja!   :Love:

----------


## Ginger

cure   :Kiss:  
ma ja zadovoljna, za postupak dosta

----------


## MalinaLara

Ma super!!  :D 
 Pa morfologija ti se jako popravila, blizu je normale. A i nije proslo nesto puno vremena od zadnjeg puta, tako da bas mozes bit zadovoljna. A jos ste sad i poceli uzimat sve one tabletice koliko sam shvatila. Bit ce to jos bolje. Bas mi je drago!  :Kiss:

----------


## vjestica

*ginger*  :D  a s obzirom da nije prošlo puno vremena od prethodnog nalaza ovo je super a aBd biće još bolje

----------


## ANKARA

MM je krenuo sa onom famoznom smjesom meda i svega i svačega unutra pa ćemo vidjeti nakon par mjeseci.

----------


## silkica

OOOOOOooooo *8.5 ml* :shock: !Bravo :D !

----------


## Ginger

:Kiss:

----------


## lola24

*Ginger* super  :D .

*MalinaLara* VElIKA pusa  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## sananas

Hej cure, 

konacno mjesto gdje mogu naci sve sto me zanima. I bas mi je ljepo vidjeti kako si pomazete. Ja bi vam se pridruzila ako me primate?

Malo panicarim mozda, ali smo konacno dobili rezultat spermiograma:

volumen (ml)    2600
Apstinencija      5 dana
Likvencija         Normalna
ph                    7,7
St.spermotog    0,2
Leuk (mil/ml)    0,1
Vitalnost           62%
HOS                 60%

To zvuci ok?  I onda procitam..

Normal             8 (7%)
Abnormal          106 (93%)

Sto to znaci?  :? 

Bila bi jako sretna i zahvalna na odg ili misljenje.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## MalinaLara

Dobrodosla, sananas!
 Jel ti pise nekakva dijagnoza na tom nalazu? I ne vidim broj spermija, koncentraciju? Ako ovo "vitalnost" znaci pokretljivost, onda je to ok, ali normalnih bi trbalo biti 30% najmanje, pa je to nakakva teratozoospermija.
Al nema panike jer mozete prvo pokusat popravit spermiogram nekim preparatima, pogledaj na temi "kako ste popravili spermiograme", tamo imas dosta recepata koji su nekima djelovali, ukljucujuci i nas. MM je imao isto 3% normalnih i popravio ih je u 6 mjeseci na 37%  :Grin:  
Trebali bi napravit i uroloski pregled, moze bit uzrok varikokela, a i urinokulturu jer su vam poviseni i leukociti pa je mozda neka upala.
Sretno i pitaj ako te jos nesto zanima!  :Kiss:  [/url]

----------


## sananas

Hvala puno puno   :Heart:   na odg. Nisam se nadala. Hvala!!

Ja iskreno ne znam jer na nalazu je sve na engleskom. Cudi me to sto sam ja odnjela nalaz kod ginica i on je meni dao Klomifen i rekao da pokusamo 3 mj, pa da se onda vratim. (pila dabrostan do sad) A ja znatizelja pa sam pocela kopati po netu. On ustvari nije ni gledao nalaz od spermograma nesto pretjerano. A pogotovo ovo o morfologiji na drugoj srani nalaza. Ili je njemu to ok? Ili mi nece reci? Ne znam. Kako bi se reklo pokretljivost na eng?

Hvala jos jednom,   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sananas

.. I da imao je upalu sinusa kad je isao, jel i to ima veze?

Teratozoospermija je pojam koji označava povećani broj spermija patoloških oblika u nalazu spermiograma. U jednom ejakulatu se nađe i nekoliko stotina milijuna spermatozoida i među njima uvijek ima i onih patoloških, odnosno neuobičajenih oblika (svakih spermij normalno ima glavu, vrat i rep i znade se točno njihov izgled i veličina). Ti patološki oblici spermatozoida ne mogu oploditi. Postotak normalnih spermatozoida bi trebao biti barem 40% od ukupnog broja spermatozoida. Ukoliko je postotak patoloških oblika veći od 60% tada se radi o teratozoospermiji. 

I sto sad? Zasto nam doktor nije to rekao? Na nalazu je napisano rukom NORM a i ginekolog nije nista rekao.. sad sam bas razocarana. 

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## MalinaLara

Trebalo bi pisat motility, cini mi se.
 Cudno je sto je napisao norm, ako je 7 % normalnih, to je onda terato. Na nasem nalazu pise da treba min30%, nisam cula za to 40%.
 Najbolje ti je da nabavi uputnicu za urologa ili ode privatno. 
Sta se tice sinusa, svaki pad imuniteta moze utjecat, al s obz na leukocite u ejakulatu, mislim da pogledate na urinokulturi jel tu postoji upala.Ona bi vise mola utjecat na nalaz.
Nakon urologa ti predlazem da uzme prparate, ne mogu stetit (ako su mu bubrezi i jetra ok), a mogu stvarno pomoc za spermice.
 O klomifenu imas na Potpomognutoj dosta.  :Love:

----------


## sananas

Kakve preparate pije TM? 

 :Kiss:

----------


## MalinaLara

Uzimao je 6 mjeseci selen, cink, l-carnitin, l-arginin i Spirulinu. U preporucenim normalnim dozama, al svaki dan i znacajno se popravio nalaz.

----------


## sananas

> Uzimao je 6 mjeseci selen, cink, l-carnitin, l-arginin i Spirulinu. U preporucenim normalnim dozama, al svaki dan i znacajno se popravio nalaz.


Moj muz selen, folnu kiselinu, a i e vitamin i cink. Ovo ostalo sto si nabrojala ni ne znam, nikad cula. Da i to kupim? To vam je doktor preporucio?

MalinaLara Hvala ti puno,   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## MalinaLara

Spirulina je alga ( u obliku tableta-sasusena alga) koja sadrzi puno prirodnog beta-karotena, sto je zapravo provitamin A. Mislim da ne mora uzimat i nju i vit A. Al mislim da je Spirulina bolja jer je skroz prirodna. Ako sad vec imate vit A, kad gaa potrosite, predlazem ti da uzme Spirulinu umjesto njega.
Vitamin E pojacava ucinak selena,pa nek ne uzima neku visoku dozu selena (mislim da je norm oko 50 mikrograma).
L-carnitin i l-arginin su aminokiseline koje povecavaju energiju u stanicama, pa tako utjecu na pokretljivost spermija.I za broj, al to nisam skroz sigurna. To ti je dobro uzeti ako je pokretljivost smanjena, sta ne vidim iz tvog spermiograma?
Ovo ostalo sta uzimate je isto dobro jer kao antioksidansi mogu utjecat na vitalitet i "normalnost" diobe stanica.
Nama to nije prepisao doktor , ali smo mi pokazali sto pije i urologu i opcoj doktorici i oni su rekli da je to odlicna kombinacija.
Bitno je da se drzi doza i da napravi pauzu nakon nekih pola godine.

----------


## Charlie

*sananas*, normalnih bi trebalo biti barem 30% za normozoo. Probaj pronaći podatke o koncentraciji i pokretljivosti (prepiši što piše na engleskom pa ćemo prevesti; koncentracija piše u mio/ml, a pokretljivost je nekad razvrstana u grade A,B,C,D, ovisno o laboratoriju).
Vidjela sam što si pisala na temi o Klomifenu. Ja bih na tvom mjestu promijenila doktora (uzimanje klomifena bez UZV praćenja je vrlo, vrlo neodgovorno od tvog doktora) i prepustila se u ruke nekog renomiranog MPO doktora (pogledaj na pdf Potpomognuta oplodnja za više informacija). Sretno   :Love:

----------


## curka

Pozdrav svima
javljam se prvi puta ali odmah napadam s hrpom nedoumica i molim vas za vaša iskustva i savjete:
naime budući da već godinu dana radimo na bebici i ništa, ja sam odlučila provjeriti šta se događa - na  pregledu kod "mog" ginekologa je bilo sve ok, no da bi potvrdio odlučio je napraviti vaginalni ultrazvuk i pronašao miom od 4 cm na maternici (kojeg na pregledu nije napipao) i proglasio ga uzrokom našeg problema. I poslao me u Petrovu da to riješim (operacijski) i muž da napravi spermiogram. Danas ginekolog u Petrovoj kaže da miom nije uzrok i da postoji jednak broj razloga za ( rješavanje slabokrvnosti i mogućih tegoba, te spontanog pobačaja ili preranog poroda) i protiv operativnog lječenja (na tom mjestu maternica može puknuti pri porodu). Ali SPERMIOGRAM JE LOŠ  - ASTHENOTERATOZOOSPERMIA: A motility 6%, B 13 %, C 4% i D 77%. PIŠE DA JE SMANJEN BROJ POKRETNIH SPERMIJA I DA IH JE TEK PONEŠTO S PROGRESIVNOM GIBLJIVOŠĆU, TE DA JE SMANJEN UDIO NORMALIH SPERMIJA - NEPRAVILNOSTI U PODRUČJU GLAVE !!  :shock:  :shock: 
 Rekao mi je neka se upišemo na listu čekanja za postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje ... 
 :Sad:  neka prespavam pa mu javim što ćemo s miomom i neka radimo djecu onako kako se djeca rade jer nikad se nezna ...
*Ima li šanse da popravimo spermiogram ???* možda će vam ovo pitanje zvučati glupo no može li taj nepravilni spermij oploditi i što se događa u tom slučaju ??
Jel bi vi operirale miom ( tada 6 mj ne smijemo raditi na bebi) ili ??
 :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## sananas

Hvala vam cure puno, 

eto skuzili smo (nadam se dobro) kolika je koncentracija, 147 m/ml, pokretni 50%. brzih 43%

Hvala   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Curka*..draga moja...na prvi tren ti je to šok...znam jer je MM imao IDENTIČAN nalaz...za nevjerovati  :shock: ali...ne očajavaj ima lijeka za sve...MM pio jedan određeni čaj i pomogao mu je ...sad imamo normozoo....i 59 % okretnih i 75% vitalnih...samo hrabro...  :Love:

----------


## curka

Molim te pošalji mi naziv i adresu gdje to možemo nabaviti (može i na pm)
Hvala ti na ohrabrenju

----------


## sananas

Moze jos jedno malo pitanje?

Ako su samo 7% normalnih u nalazu. dali to onda znaci da je jako mala sansa ostati u drugom stanju, kad samo tih 7% mogu oploditi? Ili i onih 93% koji su abnormalne morfologije mogu biti ti koje oplode? Samo sto su malo duzi ili kraci? 

Hvala,   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Sananas*...uvijek može onaj 1% oploditi ali je jaaako mala mogućnost...poznato je da i do biokemijskih trudnoća dođe ako JS oplodi morfološki "neispravan" spermij...tako da... :/ ..ne želim te obeshrabriti ali je stvarnost takva...nažalost....

----------


## pujica

> *Curka*..draga moja...na prvi tren ti je to šok...znam jer je MM imao IDENTIČAN nalaz...za nevjerovati  :shock: ali...ne očajavaj ima lijeka za sve...MM pio jedan određeni čaj i pomogao mu je ...sad imamo normozoo....i 59 % okretnih i 75% vitalnih...samo hrabro...


moram se pohvalit da sam nagovorila mm i da je narucio taj caj (Ginger hvala) pa se nadam da ce i kod nas uskoro bit ovako dobrih vijesti

----------


## pujica

svjetlich je napisala

PostPostano: sri stu 14, 2007 7:29 pm    Naslov: Loš spermiogram :Sad: (((( 	

Molim za pomoć, tj. mišljenje i savjet...ja imam 32., a muž 37 godina. Radimo bezuspješno na bebi. Prošli mjesec ja sam išla ipak sebe provjeriti (brisevi, papa) i sve je u redu, uredne ovulacije, moj ginekolog je predložio da muž napravi spermiogram i na kraju iznenađenje - dijagnoza - OLIGOASTHENOZOOSPERMIA. Odmah mi je dao uputnicu za Petrovu - dijagnoza Sterilitas Primaria. Mene zanima da li je to ajmo reći pet do dvanaest i da podhitno krenemo gore na pretrage ili da muž krene na pretrage? Molim vas za putokaz kamo krenuti s obzirom na njegove rezultate koje vam šaljem na kraju teksta. Da li on sam treba ili sebe dalje pregledati, ako da kome da se obrati i koje pretrage ili možda da idemo oboje? Da li ovakav spermiogram uopće ima šanse za bilo kakvu oplodnju?

Tko god može nešto savjetovati neka zbori!!!

Stvarno ne znam što da radimo, jer sama spoznaja rezultata nalaza bila je šokantna.

Puno hvala unaprijed!!!


SPERM ANALYSED 50
VOLUME 3,0 mL
CONCENTRATION 4,01 mill/mL
SPERMCOUNT 12,03 mill
GRADE A MOTILITY 0% 0,0 mill/mL
GRADE B MOTILITY 0% 0,0 mill/mL
GRADE C MOTILITY 2% 0,1 mill/mL
GRADE D MOTILITY 98% 3,9 mill/mL
MEAN (SD) MEDIAN S.E.M
VELOCITY (MICRON/S) 0,0 (0,0) 0,0 0,0
LINEAR VELOCITY (MICRON/S) 0,0 (0,0) 0,0 0,0
LINEARITY INDEKS 0,0 (0,0) 0,0 0,0
PH (>7.2) 7,8
VISCOSITY (<2 CM) <2 cm
AGGLUTINATION (NO AGGLUTINATION) NO AGGLUTINATION
ROUND CELLS (<5 MILL/ML) 0,2
WHITE BLOOD CELLS (<1 MILL/ML) 0,1

----------


## sananas

U spermiogramu piše da su 47 % pre dugački (too long), dali to ima kakve veze? 

Volume 2,6 ml
Total concentration 147 miijuna/ml
Motility 50% (192,8 milijuna)
Rapid cells 43 %
Progressive 125,7 milijuna
Total count 382, 3 milijuna
Vitality 62%

PLEASE pomozite mi!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## MalinaLara

Sta je ovo danas, sve sami spermiogrami!

Curka- ne znam sto da ti kazem za miom, da pitas jos neko misljenje nekog ginekologa, koja odluka nosi manje rizika.. Sto se tice spermija, znam da to grozno zvuci kad tek saznas, ali ima puno nacina za popravit bilo koji spermiogram, ne kazem da ce uspjet sigurno, ali vrijedi pokusat.Da te utjesim, mi smo isto imali asthenozteratozoospermiju, bili smo zaprepasteni, pa sam malo cackala po forumu i nakon 6 mjeseci uzimanja preparata (selen, cink, l-arginin, l-carnitin i Spiruline), popravio se skroz.Tako da znas da ima nade, probajte nesto tako ili neki caj pa vidite.Samo ne daj da te slomi, sve je to rjesivo!   :Kiss:  

svjetlich- kako je kod tebe sve ok, nek on ode urologu, moza je i varikokela uzrok i napravi sve pretrage, pa ako vam se jako ne zuri(mislim na kojih pola godine), pokusajte spermiogram popravit s nekim od preparata, ako ne krenite sa mpo. Nek te tjesi sta si bar ti ok, ima parova di je kod oboje problem pa uspiju napravit bebicu. Sretno!
 :Kiss:  

Sananas- tebi nije uopce tako los spermiogram, ako sam dobro skuzila, sve vam je dobro osim tih 7% abnormalnih, al koncentracija je dosta velika pa opet brojcano ima dosta normalnih. Ne znam koliko imate godina, al mozda bi vam bilo dobro pokusat malo sa preparatima pa onda opet vidit nalaz.Nije tako lose!!  :Love:  

Malo sam oduzila, al znam kako je meni bilo kad smo mi tek dobili nalaz i kako je izgledalo beznadno, a onda smo ga uspjeli popravit.Zato svaima, hrabro i optimisticno!!  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*sananas* jesi sigurna da si dobro prepisala? Ova brojka za koncentraciju 147 mil/ml mi se čini jaaaako visoka. Mislim ako je tako, to je fenomenalno! Ako ih je ukupno 382 mil. u 2,6 ml to bi bilo to, što je super. Progresivnih imate 125/382 što je nešto više od 30%, što je dobra brojka, pogotovo u apsolutnom broju. Jedino vam morfologija šteka - ako vam se ne žuri previše, probajte malo s vitamnima i drugim preparatima, pa ponovite spermiogram za 3 mjeseca.

----------


## Charlie

*curka*, s miomima nemam baš nikakvog iskustva. Probaj postaviti pitanje na pdf-u Potpomognuta i svakako potraži drugo - stručno - mišljenje. Ako treba, i treće. Možda ne bi bilo loše da se predbilježiš za konzultacije s nekim dr. specijaliziranim za MPO pa da vidiš što on misli o miomu. Što se tiče spermiograma, kako kaže *Ina33*, muška neplodnost se ne liječi, nego zaobilazi. Srećom danas je medicina za to dovoljno napredna. Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## curka

Hvala vam svima - divne ste !!!
 :Kiss:  
Već smo naručili prparata, pa se nadam da će se stanje popravit, a ako ne IVF nas čeka ...

----------


## svjetlich

[b]Ima li na osnovu ovog nalaza šanse za bebu?[/b]

SPERM ANALYSED 50 
VOLUME 3,0 mL 
CONCENTRATION 4,01 mill/mL 
SPERMCOUNT 12,03 mill 
GRADE A MOTILITY 0% 0,0 mill/mL 
GRADE B MOTILITY 0% 0,0 mill/mL 
GRADE C MOTILITY 2% 0,1 mill/mL 
GRADE D MOTILITY 98% 3,9 mill/mL 
MEAN (SD) MEDIAN S.E.M 
VELOCITY (MICRON/S) 0,0 (0,0) 0,0 0,0 
LINEAR VELOCITY (MICRON/S) 0,0 (0,0) 0,0 0,0 
LINEARITY INDEKS 0,0 (0,0) 0,0 0,0 
PH (>7.2) 7,8 
VISCOSITY (<2 CM) <2 cm 
AGGLUTINATION (NO AGGLUTINATION) NO AGGLUTINATION 
ROUND CELLS (<5 MILL/ML) 0,2 
WHITE BLOOD CELLS (<1 MILL/ML) 0,1

----------


## curka

> *Curka*..draga moja...na prvi tren ti je to šok...znam jer je MM imao IDENTIČAN nalaz...za nevjerovati  :shock: ali...ne očajavaj ima lijeka za sve...MM pio jedan određeni čaj i pomogao mu je ...sad imamo normozoo....i 59 % okretnih i 75% vitalnih...samo hrabro...


Koliko dugo ti je dragi pio čaj 3mj,6 mj ?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Nakon 2 mj. je napravljen spermiogram i dijagnoza normozoo...no popio je čaj do kraja...

----------


## dacaob

Devojke a o kakvom čaju se radi? Može li mi neko reći nešto više o njemu, od čega je sastavljen, gde se nabavlja, koliko se pije i sl. Hvala vam unapred

----------


## sweet

mene isto zanima cudesni caj............pls

----------


## curka

Ajde nek netko za nas nove napiše gdje se može nabaviti  l-karnitin, l-arginin - naziv proizvoda ??
Koliko čega uzimati:
vitamin C  ?
vitamin A ?
selen ?
cink ?
 l-karnitin, l-arginin ??

----------


## Ginger

evo link i ovdje
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=spermiogram

----------


## silkica

> mene isto zanima cudesni caj............pls


I mene zanima!

----------


## curka

021-247-163
Gospodin se zove Mijo Katurić i skroz je ok

Sretno

----------


## silkica

021-koja je to županija?U stvari,odakle je gospodin?

----------


## pirica

> 021-koja je to županija?U stvari,odakle je gospodin?


Splitsko dalmatinska   :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Otvorila sam topic o čaju pa eto iz prve ruke.....  :Love:

----------


## laky

Cure pitala sam na potpomognutoj pa ću i ovdje pokušati jer sam ZBUNJITIS  :Crying or Very sad:  




> maloprije došao nalaz MM sa VV i ostavio gorak ukus.do sada je imao oko 6.1mil/ml spermija i oko 10% pokretljivost i planirali smo ICSI...sada je došao citiram:"*nativno spermiji nisu nađeni,u centrifugatu ejakulata ih također nema."*
>  
> 
> pio je clomifen 4 mjeseca a Čolakovo objašnjenje je :"*u nativnom ejakulatu nisu nađeni spermiji ali u sjemenoj tekućini nalazi se značajna razina LDH-x izoenzima spermija(nesuglasnost nalaza!)*
> 
> sad više ništa nekužim nadam se da neka od vas zna,kako da se u roku 2 mjeseca "izgube svi spermiji" :?  :?

----------


## r_i_t_a

..evo imam i ja jedno pitanje..
ja i MM planiramo još jednog bebača,ali nam zadnju godinu dana ne uspjeva...ustvari bio je jedan spontani..napravila sam sve pretrage i sve je ok..
..moj gin. kaže da bi bilo dobro da MM napravi spermiogram pa da vidimo.. :? .....šta da vidimo..ima li ih..kakvi su..jeli im brzina ista....
nakon dvije trudnoće...jeli to stvarno potrebno?  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

rita pa nije baš neka komplicirana pretraga pa nek napravi, tek toliko da vidite stanje

----------


## silkica

> Cure pitala sam na potpomognutoj pa ću i ovdje pokušati jer sam ZBUNJITIS  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  laky prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


laky  :Love:  ....
Možda je to trenutno stanje,i sama kažeš da se nalaz mijenja...

----------


## Ginger

laky, napisala sam već na PO - ponovite nalaz, to može biti trenutno, a može se dogoditi i greška...

----------


## mamaanita

MM bio na spermiogramu na SD prekjučer. Sad   :Cekam:

----------


## curka

Držim fige !!!!!!!!!!

KOLIKO ČESTO SE SPERMIOGRAMI TREBAJU/MOGU PONAVLJATI ??
Mi smo bili prije 10 dana i imali asthenoteratospermiu - sad smo na čaju i razno raznim vitaminima pa me zanima kad da opet idemo vidjeti stanje ?? Jedna verzija je nakom mjesec dana, a druga verzija nakon 3mj ??
Vaš savjet, iskustvo ??
Nismo iz ZG pa nam baš i nije lako dolazit (na poslu baš nevole izostanke), no učinit ćemo sve što treba

----------


## vjestica

MM je radio spermiogram i dg je astenozospermija dr mu je prepisao padutin i vitamin E a na kontrolu ide za 3 mjeseca

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ovako: kada piješ čaj, onda bi pomaka trebalo biti nakon 30 dana, pa MOŽEŠ napraviti pretragu - TM! Mi nismo odmah nakon 30 dana nego nakon 2 mjeseca!
Znači - TREBA BITI POMAKA na BOLJE!!! Ako nema pomaka, odmah se javiti g.Katuriću i doda on još neke vitamine! Tako je meni preporučio!!  :Kiss:

----------


## mamaanita

Evo našeg tj. njegovog. Meni se čini ok, ali bih ipak da i vi pogledate.

apstinencija 3 dana
volumen 3 ml
broj u ejakulatu 93 * 10 na 6/ml 31 * 10 na 6 (ne znam kak napisati)
progresivno pokretni 11 * 10 na 6 u ml       35, 48 %
pokretni  13 * 10 na 6/ ml     41,96 %
pokretni u mjestu 1 * 10 na 6/ml      3,23%
nepokretni 6 * 10 na 6/ml       19,35%

Dijagnoza NORMOZOOSPERMIJA
Napomena : 44% morfološki nepravilčnih oblika (nepravilnost glave 55%, nepravilnost vrata 38%, nepravilnost repa 7%)

----------


## Ginger

mamaanita, meni se ovo čini vrlo zadovoljavajuće!
štoviše, jako dobro!
10 na 6 ti je jednostavnije napisati "mio" - dakle, radi se o milijunima

----------


## mamaanita

ma znam ja to inače napisati u wordu ali ovdje ne znam. Ma shvatile ste i ovako..

----------


## MalinaLara

Ma super, nemas se sta mislit!! Odlican je nalaz!

----------


## ANKARA

Kako vas stalno čitam ostala sam zbunjena zbog nekih informacija pa mi sad nije jasno. Je li oligoastenozoospermia dijagnoza koja ima više oblika? MM je bio prošli tjedan kod androloga sa tom dijagnozom a dr. mu je rekao da prema nalazu vidi da ima problema samo sa pokretljivošću spermija i da se to lako da riješiti. Tako da sam ostala zbunjena jer sam u više navrata pročitala kako cure čiji M imaju tu dijagnozu zvuče dosta zabrinuto kao da im nema pomoći.

----------


## MalinaLara

Ankara, oligo bi trebalo znacit da je i smanjen broj, a astheno se odnosi na pokretljivost. Al mozda je vas broj na granici s normalnim pa je zato rekao da je problem samo pokretljivost. Jel rekao kako ce to rijesiti?

----------


## Charlie

Oligo je sve ispod 20mil/mL
Astheno je sve ispod 50% A+B spermija (po nekima ispod 40%)
Terato je sve ispod 30% normalnih

Sve može biti blaže ili teže: nije isto ima li ih 1mil/mL ili 18mil/mL, a jedno i drugo je oligo. Isto i za pokretljivost, i za morfologiju.

----------


## ANKARA

Nije rekao na koji način će riješiti. Samo da mor MM napraviti još nekakve pretrage pa će sve lijepo napisati na nalaz. Kaže MM da su mu vadili odmah nekakve hormone, radio je jučer spermiogram i morfologiju a i na toj uputnici je pisalo i nešto za limunsku kiselinu???

----------


## r_i_t_a

..zna li netko koliko košta napraviti spermiogram u privatnom lab.....

----------


## pirica

MM je u srijedu popio zadnju tabletu antibiotika, a mrni bi O trbala biti u narednih 5 dana. Kako antibiotici djeluju na spermiće i da li se imam čemu nadat ovaj ciklus???

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Mislim da ipak negativno utječu na spermiće, jer je nama doc rekao da temperatura jako utječe na spermatogenezu, a antibiotici su kemija koja isto tako jedno liječe, drugo bune. Nemam za potkrijepiti neki primjer ali je doc MM-u rekoa da treba biti "čist" 3 mjeseca (koliko je spermatogeneza) i tada su spermići ok! Draga   :Love:

----------


## pirica

> Mislim da ipak negativno utječu na spermiće, jer je nama doc rekao da temperatura jako utječe na spermatogenezu, a antibiotici su kemija koja isto tako jedno liječe, drugo bune. Nemam za potkrijepiti neki primjer ali je doc MM-u rekoa da treba biti "čist" 3 mjeseca (koliko je spermatogeneza) i tada su spermići ok! Draga


i mislila sam si to, znaći ovaj ciklus je za gušt   :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Eto i mi ne možemo raditi spermiogram jer MM pije antibiotike   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Storm

Nakon dijagnoze  Asthenozoospermia sa sljedecim vrijedostima:
Volumen 0,9 ml Broj 57,78 mil Koncentracija 64,20 mil/ml
Brzo progresivni 8 %Sporo progresivni 25 %Pokretni u mjestu 12 %Nepokretni 55%
Morfologija 30 %Vitalitet 75 %
Zbog malog volumena smanjen je broj spermija u ejakulatu. Smanjen je broj pokretnih spermija s progresivnom gibljivoscu, i ima spermija slabijih kinetickih osobina.

Nakon što je 3 mjeseca pio Bioastin, nalazi sa VV-a su sljedeći:
Volumen 0,6 mil Koncentacija 183.2 M/mil, pokretnih 54%, progresivno pokretni 32%
Ejakulat manjeg volumena, broj spermija i pokretljivost su dobri, ali nema dovoljno uzorka za biokemijsku analizu ejakulata. Hormoni uredni.

Samo mi nije jasno jel dovoljno ovih 0,6 mil da dode do tam di treba?  :?

----------


## ANKARA

Dakle, MM je nakon prvog urađenog spermiograma u kojemu je vrijednost bila 18% pokretnih i dijagnoza oligoasthenozoospermia, napravio nakon dva mjeseca još jedan sp. U međuvremenu je uzimao onu dobro nam poznatu smjesu meda i svega i svačega unutra. Rezultati ovog spermiograma su 20% pokretnih. Dijagnoza je ostala ista. Nije neki pomak ali se nadamo da kreće na bolje.

----------


## Charlie

> Samo mi nije jasno jel dovoljno ovih 0,6 mil da dode do tam di treba?  :?


To ti je nekih 100 mil. spermija, od toga 54 mil. pokretnih i 32 mil. progresivno pokretnih - ja bih rekla da je dovoljno  :Smile: 
Npr. AIH se radi s 10 mil. pokretnih (a može i s manje) - jest da je njima skraćen put, ali ipak...

----------


## Ginger

samo da se nadovežem na koncentraciju (poslala sam pp Storm, ali ukratko i ovjde)
nije dobro ni kad je koncentracija prevelika jer onda spermići nemaju dovoljno hrane da dođu tamo di trebaju, tako kaže moj mpo dr.
mm je slučajno postavio to pitanje pa nam je objasnio - baš su imali jedan slučaj sa prevelikom koncentracijom i radili su ivf
ne mora biti da je to pravilo, ali eto...

----------


## uporna

Gejsha malo je to nevjerojatno možda je stvarno greška.

Ginger draga  :Love:

----------


## nadia7

cure molim vas da neko pogleda na post POMOZITE da mi samo da komentar

----------


## rina5

Ne mogu pronaći, pa molim nekoliko odgovora! MM bi napravio spermiogram u Petrovoj, pa me zanima gdje je Petrova i koji je to laboratorij, gdje se nalazi, i gdje se treba javiti, budući nismo iz Zgb-a? Da li se treba naručiti, ili može doći samo s uputnicom bilo koji dan i do koliko sati? Hvala!

----------


## pujica

Petrova je u Petrovoj ulici, endokrinoloski laboratorij u zgradi u dvoristu (mozete pitat na glavnoj porti pa ce vas uputiti, ali to je to)

treba doc s uputnicom bilo koji dan do 10 ujutro, bez narucivanja, a nalazi su iza 14 popodne, ne treba se nikome javljat unaprijed

i obavezno bar 3-5 dana apstinencije prije

----------

Do sad sam radio nekoliko "klasičnih" spremiograma, a sad od mene doktor zahtijeva kulturu ejakulata i biokemiju ejakulata. Što se može saznati s jednim, a što s drugim? 

Rade li sve privatne ordinacije koje rade spermiograme i ove pretrage?

Hvala!!!

----------


## pujica

mm je to radio kod urologa i nosio na analizu u Zavod za javno zdravstvo

a saznaje se cega sve tocno ima u sjemenoj tekucini te eventualne bakterije i slicno

----------


## marija2006

ćao cure!
evo i ja sam nova i zanima me može li mi netko ovo malo rastumačiti posto nerazumjem do kraja sve.nalaz oligoasthenozospermia
volumen:3ml
apistencija 5 dana
likverfakcija potpuna
broj progresivno pokretnih spermija 8   10na6m/l
broj linearno pokretnih spermija  /// 10 na 6m/l  (pise ovako)
br pokretnih spermija u mjestu 1,5 10na6m/l
br nepokretnih spermija 10,0 10na6m/l
koncentracija 19,5 10na6m/l
pokretljivost  42%
stupanj kinetike 2/3
leukocita nesto

ako neko može da mi razjasni jer nismo bas upoznati 
hvala unaprijed
 :Kiss:

----------


## ici

marija 2006 evo pogledaj ohttp://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=56170vdje

----------


## ici

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=56170
moja greška sad je valjda dobro pa pogledaj

----------


## marija2006

hvala ti  :D

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Naš nalaz opet koma.....sad je *oligoastenoterato*...valjda gore ne može...može ali je nama i ovo dosta koma...

----------


## laky

> ćao cure!
> evo i ja sam nova i zanima me može li mi netko ovo malo rastumačiti posto nerazumjem do kraja sve.nalaz oligoasthenozospermia
> volumen:3ml
> apistencija 5 dana
> likverfakcija potpuna
> broj progresivno pokretnih spermija 8   10na6m/l
> broj linearno pokretnih spermija  /// 10 na 6m/l  (pise ovako)
> br pokretnih spermija u mjestu 1,5 10na6m/l
> br nepokretnih spermija 10,0 10na6m/l
> ...


draga di ti je muz radio spermiogram?samo je malo manja koncentracija ostalo je ok koliko vidim.  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

zelimo_bebu   :Love:  
ni naš nije opet nešto...

pitanje oko kinetike...
kinetika se označava sa brojkama 1-4
kaj je bolje 1 ili 4?
u onoj knjizi "povećajte svoju plodnost" sam pročitala da je 1 najbolje, a 4 najlošije...
zna netko možda?

----------


## leonanoel

> Naš nalaz opet koma.....sad je *oligoastenoterato*...valjda gore ne može...može ali je nama i ovo dosta koma...


Cek...zar vam se nije nalaz popravio s onim cajem?

----------


## Scila

Evo da se malo uključimo u raspravu MM i ja. Danas je radio spermatogram a naš urolog je na putu  te nas nas tijekom ovoga tjedna ne može primiti, pa ukoliko možete malo nam pomozite protumačiti .
apstinencija:    7 dana
likvefakcija:     potpuna
volumen:         5ml
broj progresivno pokretnih spermija:     6,0  10na6m/l 
broj linearno pokretnih spermija:     8,0   10 na 6m/l  
br pokretnih spermija u mjestu:    1,0  10na6m/l 
br nepokretnih spermija:      4,5  10na6m/l 
koncentracija:    19,5  10na6m/l 
pokretljivost:   30% 
stupanj kinetike:  2 
leukocita:  nesto 
mišljenje asthenozoospermia
kužimo da nešto ne štima, samo ne i u kojoj mjeri 
 hvala

----------


## marija2006

radio je u mostaru u poliklinici H

----------


## Suzzy

> zelimo_bebu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naš nalaz opet koma.....sad je *oligoastenoterato*...valjda gore ne može...može ali je nama i ovo dosta koma...
> 
> 
> Cek...zar vam se nije nalaz popravio s onim cajem?


Fakat... :?

----------


## Ginger

> pitanje oko kinetike...
> kinetika se označava sa brojkama 1-4
> kaj je bolje 1 ili 4?
> u onoj knjizi "povećajte svoju plodnost" sam pročitala da je 1 najbolje, a 4 najlošije...
> zna netko možda?


ja citiram sebe jer me ovo još uvijek zanima...
pa ako netko zna, pliiiz ?
enibadi?

----------


## ici

> leonanoel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zelimo_bebu prvotno napisa
> ...


Suzzy potpisujem, cure ne očajavjate jer mi se veselimo i kad nađu 2 pokretna

----------


## iskrica

Cure imam jedno pitanjce.. Jučer sam bila kod ginekologa i sve mu rekla da planiramo trudnoću, i naravno prvo moram MD napraviti spermiogram. Znam da se ide u Petrovu, ali *neznam točno gdje, dali se uzorak može donjeti od doma i dali mora donjeti uputnicu*, jer je problem što jako dugo nije bio kod doktora i sad mu je neugodno doći i tražiti uputnicu za spermiogram. Please, odgovorite mi jer sam nestrpljiva i želimo to što prije obaviti... Zahvaljujem na odgovorima   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

za petrovu ne znam, ali kad već hoće bez uputnice, neka ode privatno i plati, jer mislim da bez uputnice svakako mora platiti

----------


## Ginger

a za ono moje pitanje o kinetici očito nitko nije znao odgovor pa sam ja pitala svoju biologicu kad sam već bila u prilici
dakle, ako se kinetika označava sa brojevima od 1-4, onda je bolje da je broj veći jer su onda bolje pokretni
eto, čisto za info, ako netko bude imao to na spermiogramu...
i valjda to ne ovisi od laba do laba...

----------


## pujica

> Cure imam jedno pitanjce.. Jučer sam bila kod ginekologa i sve mu rekla da planiramo trudnoću, i naravno prvo moram MD napraviti spermiogram. Znam da se ide u Petrovu, ali *neznam točno gdje, dali se uzorak može donjeti od doma i dali mora donjeti uputnicu*, jer je problem što jako dugo nije bio kod doktora i sad mu je neugodno doći i tražiti uputnicu za spermiogram. Please, odgovorite mi jer sam nestrpljiva i želimo to što prije obaviti... Zahvaljujem na odgovorima


mora ic u endokrinoloski laboratorij, dvorisna zgrada, bilo koji dan do 10 ujutro. moze donijeti i od doma, ali u roku od pola sata nakon ejakulacije. uputnicu dobije od doktora opce prakse i ne znam zasto bi to bilo neugodno...

----------


## iskrica

MA nemam pojima, neugodno mu je ići i tražiti za to uputnicu, ali budem ga ja natjerala...  Ali ako ne donese uputnicu jer ga mogu primiti bez nje?

----------


## pujica

nemam pojma, evo ti broj pa nazovi i pitaj 4604-656, 685, 686, 755

----------


## iskrica

Hvala ti puno..  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Mogu, MM je bio bez uputnice i platio oko 450 kuna ako se dobro sjećam, +/-

----------


## iskrica

Thanks Charlie, to mi je bilo bitno...  Još jedno pitanje, kutijica u kojoj donese uzorak jel može biti ona iz apoteke za urin ili ima neka specijalna?

----------


## Charlie

Baš ta, iz apoteke za urin.

----------


## Ginger

pa privatno je onda jeftinije - čini mi se 250-300 kn (u svakom slučaju nije preko 350)
mm je radio u urocentru i ivf poliklinici

----------


## naja

Ako sam dobro shvatila, visoka temperatura negativno utice na spermogram??? Uh!  :Sad:   MD je narucen za sutra, a sinoc smo se borili i borili sa njegovom visokom temperaturom.

----------


## Ginger

> Ako sam dobro shvatila, visoka temperatura negativno utice na spermogram??? Uh!   MD je narucen za sutra, a sinoc smo se borili i borili sa njegovom visokom temperaturom.


točno, ili odgodite, ili, ako bude nešto lošiji, obavezno ponovite!

----------


## naja

Ginger  :Kiss:  To sam i uradila.

----------


## Lu Lu

cure, ja poslala mm-a po uputnicu za spermiogram, a njegov ga doktor na zamjeni poslao da prvo izvadi krv i urin, pa da ide na pregled u urologa... da mu ne moze dati uputnicu za spermiogram... wtf?

----------


## Novel

pitanje za spermiogram što se tiče apstinecije. MM i ja nismo već dugo hopsali, točnije moj prethodni ciklus,imala sam ja neke smetnje  :Rolling Eyes:  , pa me zanima što ako je apstinecija puno veća od 7 dana... zar bi se trebalo "isprazniti"  :Laughing:   pa apstinirati, pa tek onda na spermiogram :? on bi sutra išao po uputnicu, pa u srijedu u petrovu, a sada sam se sjetila ove apstinencije :?  help, vi sa iskustvom!  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

Novel za spermiogram se preporuča apstinencija 3-5 dana
više od 7 je u svakom slučaju previše
preporučam da se držite ove preporuke 3-5 dana jer ćete tako dobiti nalaz stvarnog stanja

----------


## Novel

> Novel za spermiogram se preporuča apstinencija 3-5 dana
> više od 7 je u svakom slučaju previše
> preporučam da se držite ove preporuke 3-5 dana jer ćete tako dobiti nalaz stvarnog stanja


Hvala  :Kiss:  
tako će onda i biti  :Smile:

----------


## pak

pozdrav svima 
evo da se malo ubacim u vaše redove zapravo imam pitanje nas su iz rijeke uputili na VV kod dr.Čorlaka zbog loših nalaza mm e sada nas zanima ako tko zna koliko se čeka i broj na koji ga možemo dobiti
te iskustva svaka informacija je dobrodošla

----------


## Ginger

pak, pitaj na potpomognutoj - imaš temu o VV (pri vrhu)

----------


## zelimo_bebu

MM je bio kod Čolaka i oduševljen je....nazvala ja i naručila MM kod sestre, došao na red nakon 3 mjeseca!!! Sami pregled je brzo prošao, došli na VV , sjeli ispred vrata i čekali, kad ga je prozvao, sestra mu je dala interne uputnice za vaditi krv (hormoni) i da napravi spermiogram. I opet kod doktora se vratiti. Vadjenje krvi brzo, spermiogram malo duže jer svi imaju kod Čolaka taj protokol pa je bilo puno muževa! Kod doktora pričali, prepipao ga dolje i to je to! Nalazi stigli nakon mjesec i pol dana. 
Naoružati se strpljenjem, uzeti si nešto za čitati i obući laganije jer je u hodniku i prostoriji za davanje uzoraka jako zagušljivo. Bila ja s MM-om pa znam...to je to...ništa ne boli...  :Laughing:

----------


## Lu Lu

dakle, moj dragi napokon dobio uputnicu za spermiogram... medjutim kako je upravo prestao pusiti i trenutno je na nikotinskim flasterima, doktorica mu je rekla da ga ne radi dok ih ne prestane koristiti... nije mu rekla zasto, a on nije pitao... jeli ima koja od vas kakvih saznanja o tome?

----------


## Jim

Rode,recite mi koliki je normalan postotak progresivno pokretnih spermija? Kod MM je progresivno pokretnih 12%.

----------


## Sandaaa

evo i naš spermiogram:
apstinencija: 4 dana 
volumen: 3ml 
broj progresivno pokretnih spermija: 17%
broj linearno pokretnih spermija: 15%
br pokretnih spermija u mjestu: 8%
br nepokretnih spermija:60%
koncentracija: 54mil/ml 
morfologiaja 30%
mišljenje asthenozoospermia, preporučen aih

mislim da krećemo na mpo....
kaj vi mislite?

----------


## Rene2

Kao da si prepisala nalaz od MMa.
Moj MPOovac je rekao da se s takvim spermiogramom bez problema može zatrudnjeti, ako je s tobom ve o.k.

Ja to nisam uzela k srcu, jer spermiogram mijenja iz dana u dan.

Ali i mi ćemo u sljedećem ciklusu na AIH.

----------

